# Il fantastico mondo dei single



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

ciao a tutti..

mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.

Niente tradimenti, una relazione malata finita malissimo; io che da un lato sospiro di sollievo per essermi "salvata", dall'altro mi riprendo a fatica.

Sono tornata single e mi sono ri affacciata, dopo tanti anni, nel fantastico mondo dei single. E fino ad ora ho incontrato tutti ragazzi più o meno miei coetanei, cioè dai 30 ai 40 anni diciamo, tutti impegnati.
Chi convive, chi c ha famiglia etc e tutti che cercano altro al di fuori dalla coppia. Chi solo una scopata, chi vuole riprovare l'ebbrezza dell'innamoramento, chi s'annoia e vuole chattare, chi non ce la fa a stare con una donna sola.

Ora, non voglio aprire un 3d per "attaccare" gli uomini perché sono stra convinta che anche le donne fanno così e pure de peggio, e ho anche qualche allegra amica in questo senso.

Ma io vorrei capire: ma che CA**O state insieme a fare. Posso capire dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, oppure un rapporto logorato dal tempo, i figli, i problemi economici. Ma gente di 30 anni, senza figli, senza impegno.. e già avete bisogno di "evadere" dalla gabbia? Ma stare soli e saltare di fiore in fiore, no eh? 
Boh.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

oh per carità non sono una bigotta né tantomeno sono nata ieri, vivo nella capitale e ne ho sempre sentite di cotte e di crude ma mi chiedo come sia possibile iniziare qualcosa di serio così.


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

Non lo so..  voglia di avere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena? di stare al calduccio e di sfarfallare per poi tornare alla tana? E hai ragione che anche tante donne fanno così. Ma non tutti sono cosi paraventi. Ne conosco uno, virtualmente, che prima di tradire, avendo capito che non sta più bene nella sua coppia, nonostante tutto il buono che c'era, è stato coerente e si è separato. Per dire. Perla rara? Si, ma le persone di espessore esistono


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao!
Quelli di 30 anni non li capisco neanche io, sinceramente.
La famiglia è impegno, senza dubbio. Ma non puoi fuggirne prima ancora di costruirla!
Stare soli fa paura, evidentemente.

PS Parlaci delle amiche allegre, argomento interessante


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2015)

La società dell'effimero.  Del mordi e fuggi.

complici fb e Chat e Meeting vari  che fanno incontrare persone che in tempi passati non avresti più ne sentito ne rivisto.

Poi 9 su dieci se scoperti piangono e recitano 100 ave Maria. 

Io non ne ho mai sentito la necessità dopo 35 anni di matrimonio. 

Mio marito invece ci è cascato con l'andropausa complice il Viagra e una in cerca di un padre.

È la vita. 

Comunque ragazzi a 40 anni non si può sentire. 

Neppure a 30.

Persone immature si.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non lo so..  voglia di avere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena? di stare al calduccio e di sfarfallare per poi tornare alla tana? E hai ragione che anche tante donne fanno così. Ma non tutti sono cosi paraventi. Ne conosco uno, virtualmente, che prima di tradire, avendo capito che non sta più bene nella sua coppia, nonostante tutto il buono che c'era, è stato coerente e si è separato. Per dire. Perla rara? Si, ma le persone di espessore esistono


ma che tipo di "tana" costruisci se già non ti basta più? ma a 30 anni? senza figli? senza mutuo? 

poi sai quali sono i peggio casi secondo me? quelli che vogliono la storiella proprio, i flirt, gli inciuci. Capisco di più la classica trombata extra rapporto (della serie "la carne è debole").

Hai ragione esistono molte persone di spessore. Io sono stata fidanzata tanti anni, quindi l'ultima volta che ero single avevo una ventina d'anni (più o meno) e quindi tutto lo sfarfallamento, il lascia/metti/cambia/corna mi sembrava abbastanza normale e consueto..


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutti..
> 
> mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.
> 
> ...


Mah sarà così fantastico questo mondo dei single ? Oppure uno spazio un po' vuoto, noioso, privo di valori solidi, progetti concreti ed ideali?
nb. non voglio generalizzare, non sono tutti così e meno male


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> La società dell'effimero.  Del mordi e fuggi.
> 
> complici fb e Chat e Meeting vari  che fanno incontrare persone che in tempi passati non avresti più ne sentito ne rivisto.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Non se può sentì. A 30 anni, con un lavoro, soldi in tasca, senza figli, se già stai così vuol dire che ti sei accontentato della persona che hai accanto. Oppure come dici tu, che uno vuole tutto. Nell'era dei social è tutto facile..


----------



## ologramma (30 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> La società dell'effimero.  Del mordi e fuggi.
> 
> *complici fb e Chat e Meeting vari  che fanno incontrare persone* che in tempi passati non avresti più ne sentito ne rivisto.
> 
> ...


E che ne dici del forum e i raduni?


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Mah sarà così fantastico questo mondo dei single ? Oppure uno spazio un po' vuoto, privo di valori solidi, progetti concreti ed ideali?
> nb. non voglio generalizzare, non sono tutti così e meno male


"fantastico" era un sarcasmo. Non lo è manco per niente


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che tipo di "tana" costruisci se già non ti basta più? ma a 30 anni? senza figli? senza mutuo?
> 
> poi sai quali sono i peggio casi secondo me? quelli che vogliono la storiella proprio, i flirt, gli inciuci. Capisco di più la classica trombata extra rapporto (della serie "la carne è debole").
> 
> Hai ragione esistono molte persone di spessore. Io sono stata fidanzata tanti anni, quindi l'ultima volta che ero single avevo una ventina d'anni (più o meno) e quindi tutto lo sfarfallamento, il lascia/metti/cambia/corna mi sembrava abbastanza normale e consueto..


Come dice Rew stare da soli fa paura. Non stiamo parlando di cuor di leoni


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Quelli di 30 anni non li capisco neanche io, sinceramente.
> La famiglia è impegno, senza dubbio. Ma non puoi fuggirne prima ancora di costruirla!
> Stare soli fa paura, evidentemente.
> ...


Esatto. Quoto. Fuggi da un "impegno" senza nemmeno averlo costruito? non lo costruire.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

e c'è anche un altro discorso.
nonostante siamo nel 2015, i tempi sono cambiati, etc etc, se non ti sposi e non fai figli sei sempre e comunque percepito come "strano", come diverso, come un ingranaggio che non combacia con il resto.

Quindi forse (ipotesi) ci si sente obbligati a mettere su famiglia PER FORZA, a convivere anche se non si è pronti..


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> E che ne dici del forum e i raduni?


di modi per conoscere persone comodamente seduti sul divano di casa mentre la creatura fa i compiti oppure mentre l'altra metà prepara la cena/guarda la partita ce ne sono a iosa, ma io mi chiedo perché devi conoscere qualcuno se stai insieme da poco?


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e c'è anche un altro discorso.
> nonostante siamo nel 2015, i tempi sono cambiati, etc etc, se non ti sposi e non fai figli sei sempre e comunque percepito come "strano", come diverso, come un ingranaggio che non combacia con il resto.
> 
> Quindi forse (ipotesi) ci si sente obbligati a mettere su famiglia PER FORZA, a convivere anche se non si è pronti..


Lo penso anch'io. Poi già è difficile far funzionare le cose quando c'era amore di base figuriamoci se la base della coppia era le convenzioni e il conformismo...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "fantastico" era un sarcasmo. Non lo è manco per niente


certo...l'avevo compreso. il mio era sarcasmo su sarcasmo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma io vorrei capire: ma che CA**O state insieme a fare. Posso capire dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, oppure un rapporto logorato dal tempo, i figli, i problemi economici. Ma gente di 30 anni, senza figli, senza impegno.. e già avete bisogno di "evadere" dalla gabbia? Ma stare soli e saltare di fiore in fiore, no eh?


Non darei per scontato che sia una gabbia, anzi. Secondo me una persona costretta in una gabbia sentimentale è talmente depressa, piegata su se stessa, scazzata che nemmeno ha la forza per guardarsi attorno (e se ce l'ha difficilmente riesce a sedurre).

Il movente forse è altro: curiosità di conoscere, mettere alla prova la propria capacità di sedurre, di dare piacere, di trasgredire, ecc. Ah, dimenticavo: passione per la bernarda.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che tipo di "tana" costruisci se già non ti basta più? ma a 30 anni? senza figli? senza mutuo?
> 
> poi sai quali sono i peggio casi secondo me? quelli che vogliono la storiella proprio, i flirt, gli inciuci. Capisco di più la classica trombata extra rapporto (della serie "la carne è debole").


A 30 anni la storiella? Non è scorretto, è proprio stupido. 
A parte che io ritengo stupido e scorretto proprio il concetto di storiella...
L'amicizia with benefits la accetto, ma creare un clone della storia principale mi sembra folle :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non darei per scontato che sia una gabbia, anzi. Secondo me una persona costretta in una gabbia sentimentale è talmente depressa, piegata su se stessa, scazzata che nemmeno ha la forza per guardarsi attorno (e se ce l'ha difficilmente riesce a sedurre).
> 
> Il movente forse è altro: curiosità di conoscere, mettere alla prova la propria capacità di sedurre, di dare piacere, di trasgredire, ecc. Ah, dimenticavo: passione per la bernarda.


aspetta, la passione per la bernarda è una cosa, la voglia di crearsi la doppia fidanzatina al di fuori della fidanzata ufficiale un'altra (ho incontrato pure uno così)


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Come dice Rew stare da soli fa paura. Non stiamo parlando di cuor di leoni


La cosa incredibile è che tra qualche anno il 30enne vorrà starci davvero, da solo... :facepalm:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Esatto. Quoto. Fuggi da un "impegno" senza nemmeno averlo costruito? non lo costruire.


E' perchè quell'impegno se lo è trovato tra capo e collo...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta, la passione per la bernarda è una cosa, la voglia di crearsi la doppia fidanzatina al di fuori della fidanzata ufficiale un'altra (ho incontrato pure uno così)


E' un fine intenditore, se ha tempo e voglia e niente di meglio da fare. Lo dico senza ironia.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> A 30 anni la storiella? Non è scorretto, è proprio stupido.
> A parte che io ritengo stupido e scorretto proprio il concetto di storiella...
> L'amicizia with benefits la accetto, ma creare un clone della storia principale mi sembra folle :facepalm:


è questo il motivo per cui ho aperto il 3d. 

è questo che non capisco.

che stracavolo cerchi a fare un clone della tua storia  se hai già una storia e non hai motivi pratici (figli/mutuo etc) per tenerla in piedi.

non li fate i figli se state così.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non darei per scontato che sia una gabbia, anzi. Secondo me una persona costretta in una gabbia sentimentale è talmente depressa, piegata su se stessa, scazzata che nemmeno ha la forza per guardarsi attorno (e se ce l'ha difficilmente riesce a sedurre).
> 
> Il movente forse è altro: curiosità di conoscere, mettere alla prova la propria capacità di sedurre, di dare piacere, di trasgredire, ecc. Ah, dimenticavo: passione per la bernarda.


Dalla gabbia devi uscirci con le tue forze. Solo dopo puoi riuscire a creare un diversivo fuori dalla coppia. Devi credere in te stesso per farlo, o nessuno lo farà per te. Sei solo un pericolo, per te e per gli altri.

Quando sei abbastanza forte, scatta la curiosità, più ancora che la verifica delle capacità... curiosità per il mondo bernardesco


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> E che ne dici del forum e i raduni?


Questa potevi proprio risparmiartela. 

Ci si vede. Si parla.  Si ride e ci si diverte insieme.   Siamo diventati davvero amici 

Amicizia e sostegno morale.


Nient'altro per quanto mi riguarda. 


Spero di rivederli al più presto e le cene sono aperte a tutti. 

Io gli uomini che amo od  ho amato, pochissimi,  li ho conosciuti tutti per caso e nel reale. 

Quello che fanno gli altri nel privato non mi riguarda ne interessa.

non sono morbosa ne mi eccitano le storie altrui.
Altra cosa è il forum e il dialogo su storie reali. Li si danno pareri e consigli. 

Io ringrazio ancora Tebe e chi dopo di lei mi ha ascoltata e sostenuta.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e c'è anche un altro discorso.
> nonostante siamo nel 2015, i tempi sono cambiati, etc etc, se non ti sposi e non fai figli sei sempre e comunque percepito come "strano", come diverso, come un ingranaggio che non combacia con il resto.
> 
> Quindi forse (ipotesi) ci si sente obbligati a mettere su famiglia PER FORZA, a convivere anche se non si è pronti..


Ma non proprio... proprio perché i tempi sono cambiati anche i punti di vista sono diversi..e meno rigidi sulle decisioni dei giovani. Pensiamo a quanti vanno all'estero oggi, in cerca di un lavoro e di un futuro solido.. 
pensiamo a quanti rinunciano ad una famiglia per la carriera..
pensiamo al concetto di famiglie allargate, alle unioni gay.
Un tempo il progetto primario era  sposarsi ( in chiesa !) e farsi una famiglia. Non ci si poneva nemmeno il problema di come mantenere un figlio, si diceva "dove mangiano in 5 possono mangiare anche in 6".... certo, magari i figli non si potevano far studiare...
ora per fare un figlio si fanno i conti a tavolino.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2015)

Non solo. Persino il Papa ci ha consigliato di fare figli con moderazione e se possiamo mantenerli.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non solo. Persino il Papa ci ha consigliato di fare figli con moderazione e se possiamo mantenerli.


Il Papa dovrebbe pulire un po' le sue stalle, prima di pensare a quelle degli altri


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ma non proprio... proprio perché i tempi sono cambiati anche i punti di vista sono diversi..e meno rigidi sulle decisioni dei giovani. Pensiamo a quanti vanno all'estero oggi, in cerca di un lavoro e di un futuro solido..
> pensiamo a quanti rinunciano ad una famiglia per la carriera..
> pensiamo al concetto di famiglie allargate, alle unioni gay.
> Un tempo il progetto primario era  sposarsi ( in chiesa !) e farsi una famiglia. Non ci si poneva nemmeno il problema di come mantenere un figlio, si diceva "dove mangiano in 5 possono mangiare anche in 6".... certo, magari i figli non si potevano far studiare...
> ora per fare un figlio si fanno i conti a tavolino.


guarda, io vivo a Roma e lavoro in una grande azienda, e ti assicuro che mi sono sentita dire "ah beh certo lasciarsi a 30 anni...è difficile.. proprio quando si dovrebbe iniziare un progetto familiare."

Ma chi l'ha detto? ma dove sta scritto? ma io se non trovo una persona con cui sto BENE ma bene davvero non ci penso nemmeno a sposarmi e mettere al mondo una creatura.. invece fidati, che tanti miei coetanei stanno così..


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutti..
> 
> mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.
> 
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda, *io vivo a Roma *e lavoro in una grande azienda, e ti assicuro che mi sono sentita dire "ah beh certo lasciarsi a 30 anni...è difficile.. proprio quando si dovrebbe iniziare un progetto familiare."
> 
> Ma chi l'ha detto? ma dove sta scritto? ma io se non trovo una persona con cui sto BENE ma bene davvero non ci penso nemmeno a sposarmi e mettere al mondo una creatura.. invece fidati, che tanti miei coetanei stanno così..


ma dai!


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai!


 e forza Roma


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e forza Roma


Yeahhh [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutti..
> 
> mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.
> 
> ...


Secondo me quello che hai scritto per quanto brutto possa essere rispecchia sul serio la realtà. Nella sua maggioranza intendo, o perlomeno in troppi casi.

Quello che io ritengo pericoloso o comunque ritengo inaccettabile, è  che fino a quando vivi determinate situazioni non sulla pelle di una scoperta, e quindi della consapevolezza reale del male che si fa, è quando invece consapevoli del tutto per vissuta situazione, si diventi recidivi.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me quello che hai scritto per quanto brutto possa essere rispecchia sul serio la realtà. Nella sua maggioranza intendo, o perlomeno in troppi casi.
> 
> Quello che io ritengo pericoloso o comunque ritengo inaccettabile, è  che fino a quando vivi determinate situazioni non sulla pelle di una scoperta, e quindi della consapevolezza reale del male che si fa, è quando invece consapevoli del tutto per vissuta situazione, si diventi recidivi.


non ho capito.. intendi quando vieni scoperto/a dal compagno/a?


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda, io vivo a Roma e lavoro in una grande azienda, e ti assicuro che mi sono sentita dire "ah beh certo lasciarsi a 30 anni...è difficile.. proprio quando si dovrebbe iniziare un progetto familiare."
> 
> Ma chi l'ha detto? ma dove sta scritto? ma io se non trovo una persona con cui sto BENE ma bene davvero non ci penso nemmeno a sposarmi e mettere al mondo una creatura.. invece fidati, che tanti miei coetanei stanno così..


E poi si leggono tutte le storie, tutti i casini... 

Io a uno di questi 30enni chiesi"perchè ti sposi se la tradisci?"
"Perché sono 12 anni che stiamo insieme"

......

:unhappy:

Io non mi nascondo dietro a cavolate... certe donne ancora oggi cercano la storia "perché se vado a letto con tanti poi  che penseranno di me?" 
E ti assicuro sentito troppe volte, e invece stare con uno da renderlo cervo a primavera ti rende una signora... ma va...

è che io vedo solo gente che si accontenta, gente che desidera sempre e solo fuori dalla coppia...io ringrazio il cielo di essere di quest'epoca, e la libertà che mi offre è inspiegabile...

io preferisco stare una vita saltando di fior in fior  che esser/prender per i fondelli... 

oggi non si accetta.. le persone vogliono la coppia a tutti i costi, e poi sbavano per chiunque... 

Ma ripeto, se uno prende un Ferrari non guarda una Punto... 
ecco io mi fermo solo quando trovo il mio Ferrari, a giro è tutto un qualcosa di talmente effimero che davvero, solo disagiati(cit)


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e forza Roma


SEMPRE


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda, io vivo a Roma e lavoro in una grande azienda, e ti assicuro che mi sono sentita dire "ah beh certo lasciarsi a 30 anni...è difficile.. proprio quando si dovrebbe iniziare un progetto familiare."
> 
> Ma chi l'ha detto? ma dove sta scritto? ma io se non trovo una persona con cui sto BENE ma bene davvero non ci penso nemmeno a sposarmi e mettere al mondo una creatura.. invece fidati, che tanti miei coetanei stanno così..


Evidentemente in molti è ancora radicata questa idea assurda.
Il matrimonio, i figli non sono un obbligo...non più.


----------



## zanna (30 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E poi si leggono tutte le storie, tutti i casini...
> 
> Io a uno di questi 30enni chiesi"perchè ti sposi se la tradisci?"
> "Perché sono 12 anni che stiamo insieme"
> ...


Onesto ... non ho capito un cazzo (come solito)


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e c'è anche un altro discorso.
> nonostante siamo nel 2015, i tempi sono cambiati, etc etc, se non ti sposi e non fai figli sei sempre e comunque percepito come "strano", come diverso, come un ingranaggio che non combacia con il resto.
> 
> Quindi forse (ipotesi) ci si sente obbligati a mettere su famiglia PER FORZA, a convivere anche se non si è pronti..



però a quanto pare in Italia le famiglie unifamiliari sono circa 1/3 e in costante crescita, tuttavia è anche vero che in questa categoria sono per es. compresi anche i padri separati e i vedovi/e con i figli non più appartenenti al nucleo familiare di origine


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Il matrimonio, *i figli non sono un obbligo...non più*.


Mah...
Makivvesenkula?


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Mah sarà così fantastico questo mondo dei single ? Oppure uno spazio un po' vuoto, noioso, privo di valori solidi, progetti concreti ed ideali?
> nb. non voglio generalizzare, non sono tutti così e meno male





banshee ha detto:


> "fantastico" era un sarcasmo. Non lo è manco per niente


Insomma, se tutti questi valori sono solo una facciata, e si fa progettualità dove nel frattempo il compagno fa le corna alla donna incinta... 

il mondo single altro che fantastico, divino...

almeno per me che non amo vivere in una farsa...

ma quando ero single e notavo come i ragazzi single per strada camminano... e guardano tutto... e le coppie invece le donne cercano di guardare altri uomini, e gli uomini altre donne... 

anzi la domenica lo chiamo proprio "l'uscita dei carcerati" prova a far un giro e le vedi ste coppie tristi e grigie... mamma mia... per fortuna esistono perle rarissime...ma per me impegnarsi per cercar altro, oggi come oggi non ha proprio senso...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutti..
> 
> mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.
> 
> ...


Aspè, tu eri quella che pagava l'affitto, lui non faceva un cazzo, tu dovevi sciropparti i lavori domestici, la cucina e tutto l'ambaradan e ti pure trattava male?


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Onesto ... non ho capito un cazzo (come solito)


:unhappy: sono da smart e mi stava per cancellare tutto...  salvato.. in parte...aspetta che accendo pc..


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che tipo di "tana" costruisci se già non ti basta più? ma a 30 anni? senza figli? senza mutuo?
> 
> poi sai quali sono i peggio casi secondo me? quelli che vogliono la storiella proprio, i flirt, gli inciuci. Capisco di più la classica trombata extra rapporto (della serie "la carne è debole").
> 
> Hai ragione esistono molte persone di spessore. Io sono stata fidanzata tanti anni, quindi l'ultima volta che ero single avevo una ventina d'anni (più o meno) e quindi tutto lo sfarfallamento, il lascia/metti/cambia/corna mi sembrava abbastanza normale e consueto..


Con tutta probabilità sei attirata dalla teste di cazzo.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io a uno di questi 30enni chiesi"perchè ti sposi se la tradisci?"
> "Perché sono 12 anni che stiamo insieme"
> 
> è che io vedo solo gente che si accontenta, gente che desidera sempre e solo fuori dalla coppia...io ringrazio il cielo di essere di quest'epoca, e la libertà che mi offre è inspiegabile...


1) Un classico, purtroppo. Gente (come me) che si è fatta la storia seria troppo presto... e comunque sono stato fedele per oltre 15 anni 

2) Se fossi donna ben stipendiata, preferirei un figlio da un amico che mi piace piuttosto che una storia di coppia in cui non credo...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho capito.. intendi quando vieni scoperto/a dal compagno/a?


Intendo dire che, a parte quelle coppie che riescono a vivere fino alla fine una vita senza tradimento, sono poche quelle che hanno la capacità di intuire la bruttezza di situazioni che giornalmente accadono. Quelle che tu descrivi cioè. 

Mentre non tollero assolutamente quelle persone che rimangono in coppia e che sono passate attraverso un tradimento, tornare ad essere recidivi in comportamenti ambigui e per nulla rispettosi per il partner. Non hanno attenuanti in questo caso, perchè dovrebbero aver raggiunto quella maturità tale da capire che certi atteggiamenti vanno bene soltanto per i ragazzini ai quali ancora è lecito sbagliare ma non a coloro che prendendo coscienza di aver ri scelto la coppia continuano imperterriti a sbagliare. Nonostante consapevoli del male che si può procurare. E qua ripeto non do attenuanti del caso. Anche perchè potrebbero separarsi e diventare single, esattamente come hai scritto tu,passare da una f/c ad un'altra/o


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, tu eri quella che pagava l'affitto, lui non faceva un cazzo, tu dovevi sciropparti i lavori domestici, la cucina e tutto l'ambaradan e ti pure trattava male?


no niente affitto e niente trattare male. non andavamo più d'accordo e me ne sono andata.
 sì i lavori domestici facevo tutto io


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Evidentemente in molti è ancora radicata questa idea assurda.
> Il matrimonio, i figli non sono un obbligo...non più.


A breve noi genitori verremo protetti dal WWF come specie in via di estinzione.

Però hai ragione: qui l'idea delle coppie senza figli o comunque quella di non avere figli a prescindere dallo stato civile non è stata ancora assimilata.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> A breve noi genitori verremo protetti dal WWF come specie in via di estinzione.
> 
> Però hai ragione: qui l'idea delle coppie senza figli o comunque quella di non avere figli a prescindere dallo stato civile non è stata ancora assimilata.


è verissimo..


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no niente affitto e niente trattare male. non andavamo più d'accordo e me ne sono andata.
> sì i lavori domestici facevo tutto io


Ma come non ti trattava male? Non faceva lo stronzo? Non ricordo i dettagli. Maltrattare non nel senso che te menava.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come non ti trattava male? Non faceva lo stronzo? Non ricordo i dettagli. Maltrattare non nel senso che te menava.


no non è che faceva lo stronzo, lui era uno stronzo  

io ero innamorata, scema, debole, fragile e ho sperato da illusa che cambiasse. Poi m è passata (la scempiaggine e l'innamoramento) e l'ho mollato. Lui m'ha insultata e attaccata per mesi, mo pare che ha smesso.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come non ti trattava male? Non faceva lo stronzo? Non ricordo i dettagli. Maltrattare non nel senso che te menava.


aspè che io attiri o sia attirata dagli stronzi non c'è dubbio, questo è un mio problema e me lo sto vedendo..

il mio 3d non è della serie: ommiddio perché tutti a me.

è per capire certe dinamiche per me del tutto prive di senso


----------



## Alessandra (30 Gennaio 2015)

Quoto la nostra Scaredheart,  fantastico mondo dei singles,  si', perché e' meglio soli che dentro un rapporto dove vige l'ipocrisia,  dove si sta per non stare soli o per condizionAmenti sociali e culturali. 
(Non mi riferisco alle coppie con figli, e' ovvio che li' entrano in gioco problematiche diverse che io al momento non sono nella condizione di capire,  e quindi mi astengo dal giudicare ).

Banshee,  tornare single a 30 anni. ...
non ascoltare nessuno. 
E' l'eta ' migliore.  Giovane e consapevole. 
E poi considera che vivremo fino a 100 anni, sei nei primi decenni della tua vita, hai voglia  di fare! 

Pensa, ho una zia (sorella di mia nonna....come si dice? )
 Di 85 anni, che si e' appena rifidanzata  (per l'ennesima volta )....felice del suo nuovo compagno che la porta al mare


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> A breve noi genitori verremo protetti dal WWF come specie in via di estinzione.
> 
> Però hai ragione: qui l'idea delle coppie senza figli o comunque quella di non avere figli a prescindere dallo stato civile non è stata ancora assimilata.


"L'idea non ancora assimilata" (boooom!), in concreto, cos'è? 
La nonna di 90 anni che al pranzo di Natale si toglie la dentiera e ti sussurra: "Ehi ma perchè non figliate? Ai miei tempi tuo nonno mi sbatteva tutti i giorni piegata sul lavatoio e avevo i bernoccoli in testa" o qualche articolessa su Famiglia cristiana e Avvenire?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspè che io attiri o sia attirata dagli stronzi non c'è dubbio, questo è un mio problema e me lo sto vedendo..
> 
> il mio 3d non è della serie: ommiddio perché tutti a me.
> 
> è per capire certe dinamiche per me del tutto prive di senso



Pensa un po te che io avevo aperto un 3D che alla fine era lo stesso del tema che tu stai proponendo. Oltre ad non averci capito un cazzo, gli altri, l'ho pure chiuso.

Pensa un po te quanto questo argomento possa essere capito. 

Sicuramente ma spero di no, scoppierà qualche polemica su quello che ho appena scritto, non risponderò per rispetto tuo, ma almeno questo volevo scriverlo.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Quoto la nostra Scaredheart,  fantastico mondo dei singles,  si', perché e' meglio soli che dentro un rapporto dove vige l'ipocrisia,  dove si sta per non stare soli o per condizionAmenti sociali e culturali.
> (Non mi riferisco alle coppie con figli, e' ovvio che li' entrano in gioco problematiche diverse che io al momento non sono nella condizione di capire,  e quindi mi astengo dal giudicare ).
> 
> Banshee,  tornare single a 30 anni. ...
> ...


sì sì sono perfettamente d'accordo, io infatti non ascolto nessuno, sono single da quasi un anno e non ho nessuna fretta né voglia di fidanzarmi di nuovo, tantomeno se devo farlo "perché mi devo sistemare". Mi domando solo quante coppie stiano insieme (miei coetanei) per questo tipo di imposizioni indotte.. cioè, ti devi sistemare, se non fai i figli sei fallito.. etc etc

grazie per il tuo commento, sei sempre molto gentile  anche nel mio vecchio 3d


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Quoto la nostra Scaredheart,  fantastico mondo dei singles,  si', perché e' meglio soli che dentro un rapporto dove vige l'ipocrisia,  dove si sta per non stare soli o per condizionAmenti sociali e culturali.
> (Non mi riferisco alle coppie con figli, e' ovvio che li' entrano in gioco problematiche diverse che io al momento non sono nella condizione di capire,  e quindi mi astengo dal giudicare ).
> 
> Banshee,  tornare single a 30 anni. ...
> ...


Ma infatti non esistono "età migliori": esiste lo stare bene con se stessi e bastarsi in una rete ricca di relazioni. E questa è una delle poche conquiste che ancora possiamo permetterci. Complimenti alla vecchina!


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E poi si leggono tutte le storie, tutti i casini...
> 
> Io a uno di questi 30enni chiesi"perchè ti sposi se la tradisci?"
> "Perché sono 12 anni che stiamo insieme"
> ...





zanna ha detto:


> Onesto ... non ho capito un cazzo (come solito)


Eccomi, qui in diretta dal portatile per toi! 

Allora quando 2 anni fa sono stata lasciata in malo modo, dopo mesi ho iniziato a gioire della ritrovata libertà.

Visto che la mia testolina si pone molti quesiti... nel 2012 lavoravo in un hotel per coppie/famiglia, quale posto migliore per osservare, se esistono coppie, che vale la pena vivere?

Mi sono capitate cose che voi umani non potete immaginare :rotfl: tanto da farmi esprimere BASTA SINGLE A VITA

Cioè eventi di una bassezza, non unica, ma di più. 

1) Viene una coppietta a vedere la sala per il matrimonio, lei ignara va a vederla, lui rimane alla reception per provarci con me, insistentemente.

2)Uno sposo la sera mi aspetta fuori dalla struttura perchè si sentiva "solo".

3) Una coppia litiga, e lei non vuole rimanere a soggiornare con lui. 
Lei va via, e lui ci prova. 

4) Io in hotel mi era permesso, nelle ore libere, usufruire della piscina, non ti dico lo schifo di uomini impegnati (molto più dei single).

E questi sono solo alcuni.

Andavo a ballare, gente con la fede al dito :unhappy:

Altra situazione:

Mie amiche che sbavavano veramente per tanti e tanti ragazzi, appena ne passava uno gli piaceva  
Io a sostenerle 
-Ti piace tizio? vai buttati provaci..
-No ma poi la gente penserà che sono troia 

:miiiii:

Le medesime avevano messo le corna ai loro fidanzati.
Ma penso che sia ovvio, se sbavi per chiunque, ma hai paura del giudizio della gente, appena ti capita e sei in coppia, di nascosto vai... :singleeye:

Ma vallo a spiegare...

Tanti come ripeto si sposano
"o ci si sposa o ci si lascia"

Facendo intendere, non che si desideri davvero il matrimonio, ma che ormai... che se fa? 

E la cosa triste è anche assistere a quei percorsi pre-matrimoniali. Nelle fiere in cui si tenevano ho fatto la ragazza immagine, e che te lo dico a fare? Ho avuto più numeri lì che alle serate dei single.

Potrei continuare a iosa. 

Ma la cosa che mi duole, è che le coppie di oggi, non tutte ma molte, la "coppia" è un fine, non un mezzo.

Si sta insieme per compagnia, per creare qualcosa, perché mi fa comodo avere chi mi cambia le lampadine, o chi mi stira in casa. 

Infatti quante volte si sente dire, o legge "voglio un fidanzato" :unhappy:

Ma come fai a volerlo? che c'è un negozio? A me è sempre capitato inaspettatamente, non vado in cerca per accasarmi. 


Io, PER ME, la coppia è un mezzo, un mezzo per "te" generico, che ti ho scelto, e con il quale voglio passare la mia vita seriamente. Ma è l'amare te, che mi fa desiderare una coppia, non l'amare la coppia che mi fa scegliere te.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensa un po te che io avevo aperto un 3D che alla fine era lo stesso del tema che tu stai proponendo. Oltre ad non averci capito un cazzo, gli altri, l'ho pure chiuso.
> 
> Pensa un po te quanto questo argomento possa essere capito.
> 
> Sicuramente ma spero di no, scoppierà qualche polemica su quello che ho appena scritto, non risponderò per rispetto tuo, ma almeno questo volevo scriverlo.


scusami Ultimo io sono stata poco assidua quindi non so di quale 3d tu stia parlando.

Sono contenta che tu abbia capito, così come Rew, Disi, Drusi e tanti altri, quello che volevo dire..


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eccomi, qui in diretta dal portatile per toi!
> 
> Allora quando 2 anni fa sono stata lasciata in malo modo, dopo mesi ho iniziato a gioire della ritrovata libertà.
> 
> ...


OH ECCO ESATTO IO DI QUESTO STO PARLANDO!!!

a me capitano esattamente le tue stesse cose! uno per esempio, ha 30 anni, fidanzato da 9, convive perché "eh beh ma ormai" (ma ormai DE CHE ) e ci prova con me, ma ATTENZIONE: non per trombare, ma per farsi il flirt.

Ma voi non state bene.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

*scaredheart..*

..non so come si danno i verdi (e nemmeno se posso ) ma ti stra quoto.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2015)

*Brava*



banshee ha detto:


> oh per carità non sono una bigotta né tantomeno sono nata ieri, vivo nella capitale e ne ho sempre sentite di cotte e di crude ma mi chiedo come sia possibile iniziare qualcosa di serio così.



Risposta semplice.Perchè gli uomini fra i 30 e i 50 di oggi,sono dei bambinoni viziati e infantili,DEI SENZA PALLE!Sono un uomo di 43 anni.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OH ECCO ESATTO IO DI QUESTO STO PARLANDO!!!
> 
> a me capitano esattamente le tue stesse cose! uno per esempio, ha 30 anni, fidanzato da 9, convive perché "eh beh ma ormai" (ma ormai DE CHE ) e ci prova con me, ma ATTENZIONE: non per trombare, ma per farsi il flirt.
> 
> Ma voi non state bene.


Oddio, era grave anche solo per trombare... ma il flirt è per cretini, in quella situazione!


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Risposta semplice.Perchè gli uomini fra i 30 e i 50 di oggi,sono dei bambinoni viziati e infantili,DEI SENZA PALLE!Sono un uomo di 43 anni.


la tua sintesi è semplicemente perfetta. 

Ti straquoto. 

penso valga la stessa cosa per le donne, ma io non le pratico quindi non posso esprimermi


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OH ECCO ESATTO IO DI QUESTO STO PARLANDO!!!
> 
> a me capitano esattamente le tue stesse cose! uno per esempio, ha 30 anni, fidanzato da 9, convive perché "eh beh ma ormai" (ma ormai DE CHE ) e ci prova con me, ma ATTENZIONE: non per trombare, ma per farsi il flirt.
> 
> *Ma voi non state bene.*


Appunto, il problema è che essendo in tanti, troppi, pensano che sia... normale :nuke:



banshee ha detto:


> ..non so come si danno i verdi (e nemmeno se posso ) ma ti stra quoto.


Devo io ringraziare te, che hai aperto un thread su un tema che mi sta a cuore  (e per il quale mi batto :carneval.

Comunque ho conosciuto un 30enne, con il quale attualmente sto, che la pensa esattamente come me, o te.  Sono rari, ma ci sono! Basta non cercarli... :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Oddio, era grave anche solo per trombare... ma il flirt è per cretini, in quella situazione!


aspè Rew, l'attrazione fisica e sessuale per altri/e al di fuori della coppia ci sta, c'è sempre stata e ci sarà sempre, dall'alba dei tempi. 

ma un conto è "perdere la brocca" per l'attrazione, non sapersi contenere, sbagliare, che cavolo ne so! (e non è comunque un tradimento giustificabile)

ma se hai una storia, recente o meno, sei giovane, non c'hai legami e già il tuo rapporto è talmente floscio che cerchi l'adrenalina altrove, una domanda non te la fai?


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2015)

*no*



banshee ha detto:


> la tua sintesi è semplicemente perfetta.
> 
> Ti straquoto.
> 
> penso valga la stessa cosa per le donne, ma io non le pratico quindi non posso esprimermi



Meglio le donne,sicuro.Qui dentro passo per maschilista...pensa un pò....


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio le donne,sicuro.Qui dentro passo per maschilista...pensa un pò....


guarda sono poco attiva ma leggo molto, ho letto tanti tuoi interventi e non mi sembra proprio, anzi mi sei sempre tanto piaciuto..con il tuo sarcasmo e le tue provocazioni anche poco leggere a volte, dici sempre cose molto sensate.


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e c'è anche un altro discorso.
> nonostante siamo nel 2015, i tempi sono cambiati, etc etc, se non ti sposi e non fai figli sei sempre e comunque percepito come "strano", come diverso, come un ingranaggio che non combacia con il resto.
> 
> Quindi forse (ipotesi) ci si sente obbligati a mettere su famiglia PER FORZA, a convivere anche se non si è pronti..


Questo lo noto anche io.
soprattutto nelle donne, 
dopo i 30.
E' una aspettativa sociale 
talmente connaturata che la scambiamo
per istinto materno.
e gli uomini poi di conseguenza,
dopo un po'.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspè Rew, l'attrazione fisica e sessuale per altri/e al di fuori della coppia ci sta, c'è sempre stata e ci sarà sempre, dall'alba dei tempi.
> 
> ma un conto è "perdere la brocca" per l'attrazione, non sapersi contenere, sbagliare, che cavolo ne so! (e non è comunque un tradimento giustificabile)
> 
> ma se hai una storia, recente o meno, sei giovane, non c'hai legami e già il tuo rapporto è talmente floscio che cerchi l'adrenalina altrove, una domanda non te la fai?


Ovvio che c'è, ma cavolo hai 30 anni!!! Sei ancora in tempo a cambiare cavallo 
Invece se ti succede a 45, ci fai un giro che fa bene a tutti e due


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "L'idea non ancora assimilata" (boooom!), in concreto, cos'è?
> La nonna di 90 anni che al pranzo di Natale si toglie la dentiera e ti sussurra: "Ehi ma perchè non figliate? Ai miei tempi tuo nonno mi sbatteva tutti i giorni piegata sul lavatoio e avevo i bernoccoli in testa" o qualche articolessa su Famiglia cristiana e Avvenire?


Ti potrei portare ad esempio i molti che ci guardavano con aria di compatimento perché *dovevamo *essere per forza sterili se dopo 6-7 anni di convivenza ancora non avevamo figli. E sì che la prima l'ho avuta a 32 anni, mica a 75.

Oppure il parentado che si affligge perché neghi loro la possibilità di essere nonni o zii. Mai capitato?
Dai, su, non facciamo gli ipocriti. In Italia se non fai figli sei "malato".


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ovvio che c'è, ma cavolo hai 30 anni!!! Sei ancora in tempo a cambiare cavallo
> Invece se ti succede a 45, ci fai un giro che fa bene a tutti e due



.....sai che soddisfazione!
Ma forse sono viziata dal non aver
mai dovuto cercare sesso.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> guarda sono poco attiva ma leggo molto, ho letto tanti tuoi interventi e non mi sembra proprio, anzi mi sei sempre tanto piaciuto..con il tuo sarcasmo e le tue provocazioni anche poco leggere a volte, dici sempre cose molto sensate.



Grazie,ma scrivere cose sensate,pensare cose sensate equivale a scrivere cose scomode.Le persone non vogliono leggere cose scomode,vogliono leggere quello che gli conviene credere.Mi ci sono abituato,ad essere scomodo,in primis per me stesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspè che io attiri o sia attirata dagli stronzi non c'è dubbio, questo è un mio problema e me lo sto vedendo..
> 
> il mio 3d non è della serie: ommiddio perché tutti a me.
> 
> è per capire certe dinamiche per me del tutto prive di senso


Sì ma il fatto che ti attraggano gli stronzi e che non capisci nulla delle dinamiche è lo stesso identico problema.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Oppure il parentado che si affligge perché neghi loro la possibilità di essere nonni o zii. Mai capitato?
> Dai, su, non facciamo gli ipocriti. In Italia se non fai figli sei "malato".


Tutti froci col culo degli altri... vuoi diventare zio per non dover diventare padre? Non glieli farei vedere, i figli miei...


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2015)

In genere poi,
in queste coppie,
che per varie ragioni (immaturi, inadatti l'un l'altro)
sarebbe 
meglio stessero single
(e ci metto pure la mia
con ex marito, anche se li
non c'era proprio sesso ma...)
in genere succede che,
fatti i figli, cominciano i casini veri.
e soli ci si ritrova a 45, non a 35.
I figli...ci sono i figli, però.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> .....sai che soddisfazione!
> Ma forse sono viziata dal non aver
> mai dovuto cercare sesso.


Sono fortune


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ti potrei portare ad esempio i molti che ci guardavano con aria di compatimento perché *dovevamo *essere per forza sterili se dopo 6-7 anni di convivenza ancora non avevamo figli. E sì che la prima l'ho avuta a 32 anni, mica a 75.
> 
> Oppure il parentado che si affligge perché neghi loro la possibilità di essere nonni o zii. Mai capitato?
> Dai, su, non facciamo gli ipocriti. *In Italia se non fai figli sei "malato*".


Infatti abbiamo avuto per anni la natalità più bassa o quasi dei paesi occidentali. Un paese di vecchi. Bella merda.


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sono fortune


Fortune a breve termine.
si avvicina la scadenza


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì ma il fatto che ti attraggano gli stronzi e che non capisci nulla delle dinamiche è lo stesso identico problema.



Dottore esimio, mi permetta. Ad una certa età ritrovarsi degli stronzi appresso tipo la fila delle formichine non è mica concesso. 

Lei, dottore esimio è ancora rimasto all'età dell'adolescenza, dove lei per una trombata avrebbe dato la mano sinistra, vabbè anche ora questo. Ed eccole svelato l'arcano mistero che ci si pone, immaturità di soggetti presenti. Dinamiche? trombata anche senza le due mani. O senza cervello, scelga commendatore.


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2015)

Banshee,

io a 44 anni trovo solo
30/40 anni in cerca
di trombamiche oppure 
sposati e scaglionati con mogli
prese dai figli.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

*vipera gentile...*

.. io ringrazio il cielo tutti i giorni di avere due genitori talmente "fuori" da queste imposizioni socio-indotte che mi hanno sempre detto: chissene frega se non avrai i figli, se non ti sposi, a noi non ce ne frega niente.

Ma il resto del contesto in cui vivo non è così. La prima cosa che mi sono sentita dire dopo che mi sono lasciata è stata: ma sei giovane, e hai tutte le carte in regola *vedrai che troverai presto un altro.

*Ma..perchè? ma se non lo trovo? se non mi innamoro? se rimango sola? che è, un dramma? sono menomata..? sono diversa, strana, fuori luogo?

Io i figli fatti a cazzo di cane non li faccio. L'ho scritto pure sotto a qualche altro 3d mi pare, ho un'esperienza diretta in famiglia, di mia cugina che doveva diventare madre a tutti i costi sennò boh, crepava? e ha avuto un bimbo con il compagno, ignorando (entrambi) tutti i mile mila problemi che avevano tra loro (tra cui lui che aveva un'altra).
Morale: si sono separati e mio nipote sta bene, ma tutto questo per...? obbedire alla "legge del padre" (per dirla alla Freud?) "crescete e moltiplicatevi"?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Banshee,
> 
> io a 44 anni trovo solo
> 30/40 anni in cerca
> ...


E chi ti aspettavi? I separati rovinati? Quelli piangono in un angoletto...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ti potrei portare ad esempio i molti che ci guardavano con aria di compatimento perché *dovevamo *essere per forza sterili se dopo 6-7 anni di convivenza ancora non avevamo figli. E sì che la prima l'ho avuta a 32 anni, mica a 75.
> 
> Oppure il parentado che si affligge perché neghi loro la possibilità di essere nonni o zii. Mai capitato?
> Dai, su, non facciamo gli ipocriti. In Italia se non fai figli sei "malato".


Ma come battuta può starci e la "delusione" è umana. Se invece lo zio e il nonno in pectore ne fanno un dramma, il problema non è l'idea "troppo innovativa", sono loro che sono sciroccati. 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti abbiamo avuto per anni la natalità più bassa o quasi dei paesi occidentali. Un paese di vecchi. Bella merda.


Ma infatti. Bella idea moderna di merda quella di non fare figli. La cosa assurda è il cercare alibi: non vuoi figli? 1) non scassare il cazzo che il mondo non è pronto e tu sei la nuova Carrie di Sex & the city 2) non scassare il cazzo se poi ti fanno lavorare fino a 80 anni.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Banshee,
> 
> io a 44 anni trovo solo
> 30/40 anni in cerca
> ...


sono gli stessi che ci provano con me e scared credo  
 anzi no, magari trombamiche, no.. vogliono la fidanzatina che li fa sentire di nuovo vivi e pulsanti!


----------



## Dalida (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .. io ringrazio il cielo tutti i giorni di avere due genitori talmente "fuori" da queste imposizioni socio-indotte che mi hanno sempre detto: chissene frega se non avrai i figli, se non ti sposi, a noi non ce ne frega niente.
> 
> Ma il resto del contesto in cui vivo non è così. La prima cosa che mi sono sentita dire dopo che mi sono lasciata è stata: ma sei giovane, e hai tutte le carte in regola *vedrai che troverai presto un altro.
> 
> ...


banshee, la butto lì e senza intento polemico ma come riflessione: perché la frase "troverai presto un altro" ti infastidisce?
in fin dei conti chi te la dice ha l'intenzione di consolarti, anche se magari sbaglia il modo.
non è che tocca un piccolo nervo scoperto?
non ti voglio fare una domanda tendenziosa, e che credo sempre che ci colpiscano cose che fanno "risuonare" qualcosa dentro di noi.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma il resto del contesto in cui vivo non è così. La prima cosa che mi sono sentita dire dopo che mi sono lasciata è stata: ma sei giovane, e hai tutte le carte in regola *vedrai che troverai presto un altro.
> 
> *Ma..perchè? ma se non lo trovo? se non mi innamoro? se rimango sola? che è, un dramma? sono menomata..? sono diversa, strana, fuori luogo?


Secondo me è il concetto della solitudine, e del terrore della stessa...

Ma quale dramma... se sei ben stipendiata, non lo è.
Forse il nodo è proprio questo... i soldi. Se li hai, puoi scegliere. Sarà questo?


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma come battuta può starci e la "delusione" è umana. Se invece lo zio e il nonno in pectore ne fanno un dramma, il problema non è l'idea "troppo innovativa", sono loro che sono sciroccati.
> 
> 
> Ma infatti. Bella idea moderna di merda quella di non fare figli. La cosa assurda è il cercare alibi: non vuoi figli? 1) non scassare il cazzo che il mondo non è pronto e tu sei la nuova Carrie di Sex & the city 2) *non scassare il cazzo se poi ti fanno lavorare fino a 80 anni*.


mein Gott! e dovremmo fare figli per questo nobile intento? poter andare in pensione? annamo bene, annamo proprio bene....


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti abbiamo avuto per anni la natalità più bassa o quasi dei paesi occidentali. Un paese di vecchi. Bella merda.


Beh, sì, bella merda. Chiediamoci anche perché, però. 
Magari non qui, altrimenti andiamo OT.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono gli stessi che ci provano con me e scared credo
> anzi no, magari trombamiche, no.. vogliono la fidanzatina che li fa sentire di nuovo vivi e pulsanti!


Peggio! La trombamica è il rapporto ideale per entrambi: l'impegnato digerisce meglio i suoi problemi e lei ha tempo di cercare, senza farsi condizionare, l'uomo giusto. Senza doverselo scopare prima di aver capito 

La fidanzatina non esiste proprio. A meno di non voler fare un cambio di casacca, pericolosissimo per il futuro (senza soldi, se non ne hai tanti...)


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> banshee, la butto lì e senza intento polemico ma come riflessione: perché la frase "troverai presto un altro" ti infastidisce?
> in fin dei conti chi te la dice ha l'intenzione di consolarti, anche se magari sbaglia il modo.
> non è che tocca un piccolo nervo scoperto?
> non ti voglio fare una domanda tendenziosa, e che credo sempre che ci colpiscano cose che fanno "risuonare" qualcosa dentro di noi.


mi infastidisce perché sembra quasi che il grave del lasciarsi superati i 30 anni non sia la sofferenza, il dolore, lo starci male ma il progetto della casa/famiglia/cane/gatto/prole che va in fumo.

Io non sono stata male perché avevo perso questo, ma perché avevo amato tantissimo ed era finita male.

per come sono fatta io, mi consolano di più le persone (e ne ho avute accanto ) che mi hanno detto: passa, non ci penserai più, ti sei fatta fare del male ma ne sei uscita, sii fiera di te cmq etc piuttosto di chi mi dice "ehi ma vai tranquilla tanto presto uno con cui sistemarti lo trovi". 

non sei stata affatto polemica anzi


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Beh, sì, bella merda. Chiediamoci anche perché, però.
> Magari non qui, altrimenti andiamo OT.


Perchè? Qua ot ci siamo già da un pezzo, non so se ti sei accorta.


----------



## Dalida (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *mi infastidisce perché sembra quasi che il grave del lasciarsi superati i 30 anni non sia la sofferenza, il dolore, lo starci male ma il progetto della casa/famiglia/cane/gatto/prole che va in fumo.
> 
> *Io non sono stata male perché avevo perso questo, ma perché avevo amato tantissimo ed era finita male.
> 
> ...


perdere un progetto è comunque doloroso.
a me capitò con il mio ex e, tra le altre cose, mi dispiacque anche di quello (ero sui 27).
quando qualcuno mi dice una parola di conforto di solito la prendo e basta. cioè, meglio averla che non averla, no?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> mein Gott! e dovremmo fare figli per questo nobile intento? poter andare in pensione? annamo bene, annamo proprio bene....


Dove l'ho scritto che bisogna fare figli per andare in pensione? 
Se anche lo pensassi, sarebbe inutile chiudere la stalla quando i buoi sono già scappati.

A livello macroeconomico le scelte dei singoli (scelte che attengono il micro, che non deve essere influenzato dal macro) hanno un peso.


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dove l'ho scritto che bisogna fare figli per andare in pensione?
> Se anche lo pensassi, sarebbe inutile chiudere la stalla quando i buoi sono già scappati.
> 
> A livello macroeconomico le scelte dei singoli (scelte che attengono il micro, che non deve essere influenzato dal macro) hanno un peso.


puoi sempre aprire le porte agli immigrati, loro sono giovani... ah no, non vuoi


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perdere un progetto è comunque doloroso.
> a me capitò con il mio ex e, tra le altre cose, mi dispiacque anche di quello (ero sui 27).
> quando qualcuno mi dice una parola di conforto di solito la prendo e basta. cioè, meglio averla che non averla, no?


eh insomma.. io non la vivo come conforto.. ma perché so da chi mi viene. 

ma questa è un'altra storia..


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> puoi sempre aprire le porte agli immigrati, loro sono giovani... ah no, non vuoi


Non mi paiono chiuse le porte agli immigrati.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

sì siamo un po' tutti andando OT ma è bello no? prendere spunto da una riflessione e poi ognuno tira fuori il suo.

Mi piace molto questo tipo di confronto


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> mein Gott! e dovremmo fare figli per questo nobile intento? poter andare in pensione? annamo bene, annamo proprio bene....



No. Però una società in cui la natalità diminuisce é sociologicamente (?) votata al suicidio. Il che in assoluto potrebbe anche non essere un male. Ma dovrebbe essere comunque oggetto di riflessione.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *mi infastidisce perché sembra quasi che il grave del lasciarsi superati i 30 anni non sia la sofferenza, il dolore, lo starci male ma il progetto della casa/famiglia/cane/gatto/prole che va in fumo.
> 
> Io non sono stata male perché avevo perso questo, ma perché avevo amato tantissimo ed era finita male.
> *
> ...




Il neretto è da incorniciare e leggerlo ogni mattino. Anche se comunque quello che è "contorno" casa/famiglia ha la sua importanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi infastidisce perché sembra quasi che il grave del lasciarsi superati i 30 anni non sia la sofferenza, il dolore, lo starci male ma il progetto della casa/famiglia/cane/gatto/prole che va in fumo.
> 
> Io non sono stata male perché avevo perso questo, ma perché avevo amato tantissimo ed era finita male.
> 
> ...


Ma chi è che ti dice così per consolarti? Più che di Roma pari di Eboli fine anni sessanta.


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Però una società in cui la natalità diminuisce é sociologicamente (?) votata al suicidio. Il che in assoluto potrebbe anche non essere un male. Ma dovrebbe essere comunque oggetto di riflessione.


ma se viviamo in media più di 90 anni e anche in condizioni di salute... ci mancava che facevamo figli come a inizi 900 che tra spagnola guerre e condizioni nutrizionali di merda c'era la decimazione... e comunque i figli si fanno, eccome. Bisognerebbe ragionare in termini di una casa (la Terra) e una comunità (gli essere umani). Non Italia o Europa o Cividale del Friuli...


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che ti dice così per consolarti? Più che di Roma pari di Eboli fine anni sessanta.


ecco, stai a capì? le colleghe di lavoro me lo hanno detto. 

e non lavoro in una fabbrica tessile anni '20, lavoro in una delle più grandi aziende italiane.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il neretto è da incorniciare e leggerlo ogni mattino. Anche se comunque quello che è "contorno" casa/famiglia ha la sua importanza.


sicuramente, infatti spiace anche quello.. ma io stavo male per la fine della relazione non perché "ommioddio c'ho 32 anni e adesso?? mi devo sposare!! non metterò mai l'abito bianco"


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sicuramente, infatti spiace anche quello.. ma io stavo male per la fine della relazione non perché "ommioddio c'ho 32 anni e adesso?? mi devo sposare!! non metterò mai l'abito bianco"


Le testimonianze che tu come scared portate evidenziano in maniera netta quanto la realtà è ben lontana dai ragionamenti che alcune volte si leggono qua.

E' facile scrivere, eh ma dove vivi, chi te lo dice e bla bla... ipocrisia.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> per come sono fatta io, mi consolano di più le persone (e ne ho avute accanto ) che mi hanno detto: passa, non ci penserai più, ti sei fatta fare del male ma ne sei uscita, sii fiera di te cmq etc piuttosto di chi mi dice *"ehi ma vai tranquilla tanto presto uno con cui sistemarti lo trovi"*.


Ho consolato una mia amica quasi con queste parole... eppure erano esattamente quelle che voleva.
Secondo me è lo "spirito di emulazione". Le amiche si sistemano e vuoi farlo anche tu...


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le testimonianze che tu come scared portate evidenziano in maniera netta quanto la realtà è ben lontana dai ragionamenti che alcune volte si leggono qua.
> 
> E' facile scrivere, eh ma dove vivi, chi te lo dice e bla bla... ipocrisia.


lascia stare, Joey B. sta cercando di provocarmi dall'inizio :carneval: mettendo in evidenza che probabilmente sono io che vado appresso ai casi umani in quanto sono stata con uno che mi trattava male, mi faceva pagare tutto etc etc, ma io non cado nelle provocazioni, sono perfettamente consapevole dei miei limiti, dei miei sbagli e dei miei difetti, quindi non sono venuta qui a scrivere per litigare o cose varie ma per conoscere punti di vista differenti dai miei


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho consolato una mia amica quasi con queste parole... eppure erano esattamente quelle che voleva.
> Secondo me è lo "spirito di emulazione". Le amiche si sistemano e vuoi farlo anche tu...


sì, pure.. anche questo è vero. 
ma sai Rew, io avevo la situazione di facciata perfetta ma il rapporto era logorato, sono stata malissimo, mi sono fatta trattare male e via dicendo, quindi ora piuttosto che sistemarmi tanto per, mi sparo. :unhappy:


----------



## Dalida (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh insomma.. io non la vivo come conforto.. ma perché so da chi mi viene.
> 
> ma questa è un'altra storia..


beh, questo è un altro discorso. se sai che c'è falsità ovviamente non vale.
nel complesso, non credo sia un dramma se hai appena rotto e un'amica ti dice, per confortarti, "presto ne troverai un altro".
è un frase detta così, un po' automatica, inoltre appena ti lasci sei vulnerabile e può scattare anche la paura della solitudine (per quanto irrazionale e immotivata, ma è naturale).
ci saranno eccezioni ecc. ma in generale io non ci leggevo nulla di che dietro.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì, pure.. anche questo è vero.
> ma sai Rew, io avevo la situazione di facciata perfetta ma il rapporto era logorato, sono stata malissimo, mi sono fatta trattare male e via dicendo, quindi ora piuttosto che sistemarmi tanto per, mi sparo. :unhappy:


La facciata è un mostro a nove teste, diociscampi!!!

Il grosso vantaggio che hai, per pensare come la pensi, sono i soldi. O sbaglio?
Scusa la domanda diretta...

Secondo me è l'indipendenza economica, a liberare i tuoi pensieri... o a incastrare quelli di altre. Che ne dici?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho consolato una mia amica quasi con queste parole... eppure erano esattamente quelle che voleva.
> Secondo me è lo "spirito di emulazione". Le amiche si sistemano e vuoi farlo anche tu...



Alcune frasi spesso si dicono sbagliando e chi le riceve infastidendosi oppure no le raccoglie, purtroppo.

E' quando ci stanno ben altre situazioni ancora più gravi che queste feriscono davvero, ( senza togliere nulla a chi soffre per il tema discusso) Parlo di gravidanze non portate a termine e il marito che spara la classica stronzata, che nemmeno voglio riportare per buon gusto.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, questo è un altro discorso. se sai che c'è falsità ovviamente non vale.
> nel complesso, non credo sia un dramma se hai appena rotto e un'amica ti dice, per confortarti, "presto ne troverai un altro".
> è un frase detta così, un po' automatica, inoltre appena ti lasci sei vulnerabile e può scattare anche la paura della solitudine (per quanto irrazionale e immotivata, ma è naturale).
> ci saranno eccezioni ecc. ma in generale io non ci leggevo nulla di che dietro.


me lo hanno detto le colleghe di lavoro.. persone grandi con figli e a volte nipoti. E lì mi "infastidisce" perché sembra quasi che se invece non lo trovi sei una reietta nel perfetto mondo felice del "vissero per sempre felici e contenti (ma co na cesta de corna)"


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La facciata è un mostro a nove teste, diociscampi!!!
> 
> Il grosso vantaggio che hai, per pensare come la pensi, sono i soldi. O sbaglio?
> Scusa la domanda diretta...
> ...


no aspè quali soldi 

ho un lavoro e una famiglia alle spalle, quello sì... ma sono una persona normale.. niente ricchezze


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lascia stare, Joey B. sta cercando di provocarmi dall'inizio :carneval: mettendo in evidenza che probabilmente sono io che vado appresso ai casi umani in quanto sono stata con uno che mi trattava male, mi faceva pagare tutto etc etc, ma io non cado nelle provocazioni, sono perfettamente consapevole dei miei limiti, dei miei sbagli e dei miei difetti, quindi non sono venuta qui a scrivere per litigare o cose varie ma per conoscere punti di vista differenti dai miei



Bene. Non dico altro.


----------



## Dalida (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho consolato una mia amica quasi con queste parole... eppure erano esattamente quelle che voleva.
> Secondo me è lo "spirito di emulazione". Le amiche si sistemano e vuoi farlo anche tu...


secondo me è che effettivamente la solitudine fa paura, non è una bella condizione, e potendolo scegliere da prima nessuno la sceglierebbe per sé.
tu, di fatti, sei sposato e con figli, tradisci anche ma dici che gli altri non devono avere paura della solitudine. un po' comodo così, no?


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> me lo hanno detto le colleghe di lavoro.. persone grandi con figli e a volte nipoti. E lì mi "infastidisce" perché sembra quasi che se invece non lo trovi sei una reietta nel perfetto mondo felice del "vissero per sempre felici e contenti (ma co na cesta de corna)"


a me per certi versi,
rispetto a rapporti così....
in cui alla fine e' come essere soli,
meglio soli.
comunque anche star soli dipende
da come ti ci senti.
io in questo momento ho paura della solitudine.


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me è che effettivamente la solitudine fa paura, non è una bella condizione, e potendolo scegliere da prima nessuno la sceglierebbe per sé.
> tu, di fatti, sei sposato e con figli, tradisci anche ma dici che gli altri non devono avere paura della solitudine. un po' comodo così, no?


ecco, infatti :up:


----------



## Dalida (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> me lo hanno detto le colleghe di lavoro.. persone grandi con figli e a volte nipoti. E lì mi "infastidisce" perché sembra quasi che se invece non lo trovi sei una reietta nel perfetto mondo felice del "vissero per sempre felici e contenti (ma co na cesta de corna)"


mah, solo se la vivi così.
loro non ti stanno augurando niente di male, anzi ti augurano quello che pensano sia il bene.
d'altronde, potendo scegliere, preferisci innamorarti di un uomo, essere felice e stare con lui o stare da sola?
con questo non dico che chi si ritrova da solo non possa essere felice, ma nessuno se lo augura da prima così, per principio.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lascia stare, Joey B. sta cercando di provocarmi dall'inizio :carneval: mettendo in evidenza che probabilmente sono io che vado appresso ai casi umani in quanto sono stata con uno che mi trattava male, mi faceva pagare tutto etc etc, ma io non cado nelle provocazioni, sono perfettamente consapevole dei miei limiti, dei miei sbagli e dei miei difetti, quindi non sono venuta qui a scrivere per litigare o cose varie ma per conoscere punti di vista differenti dai miei


...

A) Io non ti sto provocando e B) Io non voglio litigare con te, oltre a C) se vai appresso a st'imbecille di Ultimo non fai che confermare quello che ti scrivevo. Quando il problema per noi è l'intorno è facile che il problema più che altro siamo noi. Tipo. Se vieni attratta dagli stronzi incontrerai stronzi, sposati o meno. E' un dato di fatto, come l'alternarsi delle ore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma se viviamo in media più di 90 anni e anche in condizioni di salute... ci mancava che facevamo figli come a inizi 900 che tra spagnola guerre e condizioni nutrizionali di merda c'era la decimazione... e comunque i figli si fanno, eccome. Bisognerebbe ragionare in termini di una casa (la Terra) e una comunità (gli essere umani). Non Italia o Europa o Cividale del Friuli...



A parte il fatto che se ragioni in termini di terra l'età media temo sia di molto più bassa, io mi riferivo ad una società intesa come somma di persone che condividono la stessa cultura. Ho anche detto che potrebbe non essere un male in assoluto infatti che ad un certo punto questa non abbia più la spinta a perpetrarsi


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mah, solo se la vivi così.
> loro non ti stanno augurando niente di male, anzi ti augurano quello che pensano sia il bene.
> d'altronde, potendo scegliere, preferisci innamorarti di un uomo, essere felice e stare con lui o stare da sola?
> con questo non dico che chi si ritrova da solo non possa essere felice, ma nessuno se lo augura da prima così, per principio.


ma certo, mi auguro di innamorarmi di nuovo e di essere felice.. ma non è il mio obiettivo di vita, capisci cosa intendo? se non succede, non succede.

anche io ho paura della solitudine, non ora è chiaro, ho 30 anni, esco tutte le sere.. ma in prospettiva.. ma non per questo mi legherò mai (più, aggiungo) a qualcuno che non mi rende felice e che non mi fa stare bene.

per questo nascono le domande che pongo all'inizio del 3d.. per quelli che incontro e che invece stanno tanto per..


----------



## Dalida (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> .


nooo, dov'è clint? senza pistola non ti riconosco!


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che se ragioni in termini di terra l'età media temo sia di molto più bassa, io mi riferivo ad una società intesa come somma di persone che condividono la stessa cultura. Ho anche detto che *potrebbe non essere un male in assoluto *infatti che ad un certo punto questa non abbia più la spinta a perpetrarsi


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nooo, dov'è clint? senza pistola non ti riconosco!


Quasi quasi mi metto l'avatar di Giorgio.


----------



## Dalida (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *ma certo, mi auguro di innamorarmi di nuovo e di essere felice.. ma non è il mio obiettivo di vita, capisci cosa intendo? se non succede, non succede.
> 
> *anche io ho paura della solitudine, non ora è chiaro, ho 30 anni, esco tutte le sere.. ma in prospettiva.. ma non per questo mi legherò mai (più, aggiungo) a qualcuno che non mi rende felice e che non mi fa stare bene.
> 
> per questo nascono le domande che pongo all'inizio del 3d.. per quelli che incontro e che invece stanno tanto per..


questo è pacifico e la penso come te.
semplicemente sottolineavo che la paura della solitudine di cui alcuni hanno parlato, criticandola, ovviamente la può avere chi non ha garanzie, non è sposata, non ha figli ecc. ha un progetto e poi si ritrova single.
non c'è niente di strano o di sbagliato in questo.
infine, è molto facile parlare di non aver paura quando certe cose sono lontane da noi, cioè quando uno è sposato, ha figli e tradisce pure.


----------



## Dalida (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi metto l'avatar di Giorgio.


no, ma te prego, fai tornare clint.
per me praticamente sei lui. mi confondo subito.


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, ma te prego, fai tornare clint.
> per me praticamente sei lui. mi confondo subito.


prima di Clint era il Soprano e mi è mancato molto quel avatar... ci si abitua.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, ma te prego, fai tornare clint.
> per me praticamente sei lui. mi confondo subito.


Sì, ma io non somiglio a Clint. Poi capita che mi scoccio e torno alla mia forma originaria, tipo Goku.


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> A) Io non ti sto provocando e B) Io non voglio litigare con te, oltre a C) se vai appresso a st'imbecille di Ultimo non fai che confermare quello che ti scrivevo. Quando il problema per noi è l'intorno è facile che il problema più che altro siamo noi. Tipo. Se vieni attratta dagli stronzi incontrerai stronzi, sposati o meno. E' un dato di fatto, come l'alternarsi delle ore.


ho frainteso allora k:

aspetta però io non conosco i vostri dissapori, quindi non so a cosa ti riferisci su Ultimo.

hai perfettamente ragione, sicuramente io incontro stronzi anche per questo. Ma non ho aperto il topic per dire: ma perché incontro solo stronzi? 
l'ho aperto per confrontarmi su questi comportamenti.

lo so che molto dipende da me


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho frainteso allora k:
> 
> aspetta però io non conosco i vostri dissapori, quindi non so a cosa ti riferisci su Ultimo.
> 
> ...


Sì, ma non è che puoi distinguere. Altrimenti fai un minestrone, ed infatti s'è finito per parlare di natalità ed altro. Per dire. I comportamenti che dici tu io che abito in una città più piccola di Roma non li ho mai notati, nè con colleghi/e nè con altri. Non esiste qui dove sto io (che non sono certo in Svezia) l'idea che te devi sistemà da almeno, boh, qualche decennio. Adesso poi, manco per nulla. Per quello ti chiedo dove cazzo vivi, o meglio, chi frequenti, come filtri quello che senti o vedi. Il punto sei tu. Ultimo è scemo, c'è poco da dire e spero tu non 'abbia a soffrirne troppo.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no aspè quali soldi
> 
> ho un lavoro e una famiglia alle spalle, quello sì... ma sono una persona normale.. niente ricchezze


Lavoro e famiglia sono già ricchezza, per molta gente


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me è che effettivamente la solitudine fa paura, non è una bella condizione, e potendolo scegliere da prima nessuno la sceglierebbe per sé.
> tu, di fatti, sei sposato e con figli, tradisci anche ma dici che gli altri non devono avere paura della solitudine. un po' comodo così, no?


Come dicevo, è anche una questione economica. La solitudine può essere anche legata alla condizione economica 
E poi parlavo dei 30enni conviventi.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lavoro e famiglia sono già ricchezza, per molta gente


Eccome se lo sono.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Eccome se lo sono.


Se hai uno stipendio da 800 euro e nessun aiuto dalla famiglia, certi film e certe domande non te li fai...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se hai uno stipendio da 800 euro e nessun aiuto dalla famiglia, certi film e certe domande non te li fai...


Rivedibile


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> :up:



Eh ma questa è una dichiarazione di fallimento di un modello. Non c'è da esserne contenti. Per questo dicevo che bisognerebbe rifletterci.


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh ma questa è una dichiarazione di fallimento di un modello. Non c'è da esserne contenti. Per questo dicevo che bisognerebbe rifletterci.


Magari rifletterci allargando gli orizzonti: flussi umani, che poi ci sono sempre stati


----------



## banshee (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lavoro e famiglia sono già ricchezza, per molta gente


ma certo che lo sono, ma tu mi hai chiesto se "ho i soldi" e la risposta è no.

Sono lavoratrice a contratto, non supero i 1.000€ al mese.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Magari rifletterci allargando gli orizzonti: flussi umani, che poi ci sono sempre stati



Uhm si ma noi che siamo qui li stiamo vivendo ora. Nel senso che io posso e devo rispondere degli errori della mia generazione che ha contribuito al fallimento di quel modello. Al di là di ogni considerazione sul singolo se facciamo meno figli probabilmente abbiamo perso la voglia di occuparci del futuro, di trasmettere valori e conoscenze, di costruire per i tempi che verranno. Aiutati sicuramente dalle contingenze sfavorevoli ma non bastano quelle a spiegare il fenomeno.


----------



## drusilla (30 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uhm si ma noi che siamo qui li stiamo vivendo ora. Nel senso che io posso e devo rispondere degli errori della mia generazione che ha contribuito al fallimento di quel modello. Al di là di ogni considerazione sul singolo se facciamo meno figli probabilmente abbiamo perso la voglia di occuparci del futuro, di trasmettere valori e conoscenze, di costruire per i tempi che verranno. Aiutati sicuramente dalle contingenze sfavorevoli ma non bastano quelle a spiegare il fenomeno.


Il modello ci può sembrare fallito a noi... ma i milioni che bussano alle porte ci credono ancora (sto semplificando lo so) lo spopolamento dell'Italia del I ac non è significato la fine di tutto... si è trasformato in un impero, mutando la sua civiltà ma anche quella degli altri -le province- inglobando anche il meglio di altre culture. La pax romana del II dc è stato una delle cime dell'umanità (insiema al Al Andalus, un altro crocevia di culture conviventi fra loro) boh tento di essere ottimista... anche Catone di Ustica era disperato dalla fine del suo mondo... infatti per la piccola cricca di optimates era l'apocalisse...


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè? Qua ot ci siamo già da un pezzo, non so se ti sei accorta.


Ehm, no, non mi sono accorta. :unhappy:
Ti ho detto che non è possibile starvi dietro. Partite dai single e arrivate alla colatura di alici in un batter d'occhio.


----------



## stellasole (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutti..
> 
> mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.
> 
> ...


non ho letto tutto ma sono d'accordo con te
ormai per noi single la vita è brutta


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2015)

stellasole ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto ma sono d'accordo con te
> ormai per noi single la vita è brutta




Perché non riuscite ad apprezzare il bello di essere liberi.


----------



## stellasole (30 Gennaio 2015)

perchè magari non è sempre bello


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2015)

se essere soli diventa attesa di non esserlo più...in effetti fa abbastanza cagare.


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

stellasole ha detto:


> perchè magari non è sempre bello


Come non è sempre bello essere in coppia.
"Sempre" e "mai". Da pelle d'oca.


----------



## stellasole (30 Gennaio 2015)

certo che non è sempre bello essere in coppia 
ogni situazione ha i suoi lati positivi e i suoi lati negativi


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutti..
> 
> mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.
> 
> ...


E' perfettamente normale.
Chi è single a 35 anni o rimane single in quella fascia di età trova solo le seguenti categorie di uomini o donne

Sposati
Fidanzati
Separati
Divorziati
Separati con figli
Divorziati con figli
Conviventi
Conviventi con figli
Vedovi (raro ma possibile)
Single

L'ultima categoria ovvero single senza una storia precedente , vedesi Fidanzati o Conviventi, in età fra i 35 e 40 anni e oltre è una tipologia assolutamente critica. Sia per maschi che per femmine. Significa che mai è stata fatta una progettualità o sono persone particolarmente dediti alla carriera oppure hanno sfaccettature caratteriali particolari. E' una categoria dove il single da princpe azzurro è una perla così rara quasi introvabile.

Benvenuta in questo mondo.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con tutta probabilità sei attirata dalla teste di cazzo.


:up:


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda, io vivo a Roma e lavoro in una grande azienda, e ti assicuro che mi sono sentita dire "ah beh certo lasciarsi a 30 anni...è difficile.. proprio quando si dovrebbe iniziare un progetto familiare."
> 
> Ma chi l'ha detto? ma dove sta scritto? ma io se non trovo una persona con cui sto BENE ma bene davvero non ci penso nemmeno a sposarmi e mettere al mondo una creatura.. invece fidati, che tanti miei coetanei stanno così..


In parte è vero! E sai perchè! Sai cosa dove è scritto! Nella riproduzione.
Se tu fai un figlio a 40 anni avrai delle probabilità che questo figlio possa ovviamente avere problematiche genetiche, ma non è detto, ma è un fatto statisticamente assodato, per non parlare che a 40 anni ti ci voglio a stare in piedi tutta la notte ed a stare poi sveglio la mattina in ufficio per i successivi 3 anni, certo i sacrifici si fanno per i figli ci mancherebbe, ma le forze quelle vere a 40 non sono le stesse a 30. E in ultimo e non certo per importanza. Ti ci voglio te a 60 anni a stare dietro ad un ragazzetto di 20 anni dal punto di vista educativo e non solo. 60 anni sei una persona anziana, e tuo figlio ti vede come un vecchio. Non voglio fare di tutt'erba un fascio, lo so anche io che vi sono 60enni che stanno alla grande, ma sono un elitè e non certo la maggioranza. Io ho quasi 40 anni e sto da dio, ho due figli. Ma ci sono dei miei coetanei che sembrano abbiano 50 anni con tutte le problematiche fisiologiche quali, calvi, panza,problemi di stomaco, schiena, sempre dal dottore e manco c'hanno i figli. Perchè dicono che c'è tempo. Ma me cojoni.

Noi abbiamo una vita limitata, tutti i presenti in questo forum, in maniera assolutamente ineluttabile un giorno smetteranno di respirare e diventeranno freddi, nessuno escluso. Nella nostra vita ci è concesso di fare molte cose a seconda di che età si ha e come si sta in salute. Se mi volete dire che a 40 anni o oltre è un età consona per fare figli e progettare famiglie vi sputo in un occhio!

Chi a 40 anni non si è fatto una famiglia si deve fermare guardare indietro e ripercorrere la sua vita. Passo per passo, sono convinto che troverà il giorno o il periodo in cui poteva ma non ha voluto. Dopodichè dovrà tristemente aspettare una donna o un uomo intorno ai 50 55 anni, possibilmente separato o divorziato per farsi compagnia in vecchiaia.

Triste vero? Ma la dura realtà.
Non li fate i figli a 40 anni. Dateme retta, perchè non lo saprete mai cosa succede a 60 anni. Il fisico si debilita, invecchia, lasciando spazio purtroppo anche a brutte malattie.
Un conto è morire a 60 anni da nonni, un altro a 60 anni da Padri con figli ancora che devono cercare un lavoro.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sicuramente, infatti spiace anche quello.. ma io stavo male per la fine della relazione non perché "ommioddio c'ho 32 anni e adesso?? mi devo sposare!! non metterò mai l'abito bianco"



A parte che mi viene da quotare JB in quasi ogni intervento, ma porcaccia zozza hai 32 anni.
Praticamente una ragazzina e già prendi ad esempio quella specie umana che raccatti lungo il tuo percorso quotidiano per definire gli uomini come fossero tutti dei cazzoni. 
Cambia genere, cambia strada, cambia vita, cambia compagnia, cambia città oppure al limite cambia tu, che il mondo è decisamente più vario di quello che descrivi.
Piangersi addosso a 32 anni quando è l'età migliore per farsi delle belle scopate, innamorarsi, girare il mondo, fare figli o anche non farli, insomma darsi da fare veramente "nun se po sentì".



PS Detto da uno che di anni ne ha 47.
E che ha uno zio che si è sposato, in secondo matrimonio, a 70.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> In parte è vero! E sai perchè! Sai cosa dove è scritto! Nella riproduzione.
> *Se tu fai un figlio a 40 anni avrai delle probabilità che questo figlio possa ovviamente avere problematiche genetiche*, ma non è detto, ma è un fatto statisticamente assodato, per non parlare che a 40 anni ti ci voglio a stare in piedi tutta la notte ed a stare poi sveglio la mattina in ufficio per i successivi 3 anni, certo i sacrifici si fanno per i figli ci mancherebbe, ma le forze quelle vere a 40 non sono le stesse a 30. E in ultimo e non certo per importanza. *Ti ci voglio te a 60 anni a stare dietro ad un ragazzetto di 20 a*nni dal punto di vista educativo e non solo. 60 anni sei una persona anziana, e tuo figlio ti vede come un vecchio. Non voglio fare di tutt'erba un fascio, lo so anche io che vi sono 60enni che stanno alla grande, ma sono un elitè e non certo la maggioranza. Io ho quasi 40 anni e sto da dio, ho due figli. Ma ci sono dei miei coetanei che sembrano abbiano 50 anni con tutte le problematiche fisiologiche *quali, calvi, panza,problemi di stomaco, schiena, sempre dal dottore e manco c'hanno i figli.* Perchè dicono che c'è tempo. Ma me cojoni.
> 
> Noi abbiamo una vita limitata, tutti i presenti in questo forum, in maniera assolutamente ineluttabile un giorno smetteranno di respirare e diventeranno freddi, nessuno escluso. Nella nostra vita ci è concesso di fare molte cose a seconda di che età si ha e come si sta in salute. Se mi volete dire che a 40 anni o oltre è un età consona per fare figli e progettare famiglie vi sputo in un occhio!
> ...



Mi tocco.
E non per onanismo, eh.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, tu eri quella che pagava l'affitto, lui non faceva un cazzo, tu dovevi sciropparti i lavori domestici, la cucina e tutto l'ambaradan e ti pure trattava male?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con tutta probabilità sei attirata dalla teste di cazzo.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come non ti trattava male? Non faceva lo stronzo? Non ricordo i dettagli. Maltrattare non nel senso che te menava.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì ma il fatto che ti attraggano gli stronzi e che non capisci nulla delle dinamiche è lo stesso identico problema.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè? Qua ot ci siamo già da un pezzo, non so se ti sei accorta.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che ti dice così per consolarti? Più che di Roma pari di Eboli fine anni sessanta.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> A) Io non ti sto provocando e B) Io non voglio litigare con te, oltre a C) se vai appresso a st'imbecille di Ultimo non fai che confermare quello che ti scrivevo. Quando il problema per noi è l'intorno è facile che il problema più che altro siamo noi. Tipo. Se vieni attratta dagli stronzi incontrerai stronzi, sposati o meno. E' un dato di fatto, come l'alternarsi delle ore.



Ci sarebbe soltanto da leggere gli interventi che ti ho quotato per cominciare a bestemmiare. Flame? cazzate? prendere appunti per annotare e sputtanare al prossimo 3D che banshee aprirà prossimamente? 

Io sarò imbecille, tu non starai provocando, ma una cosa è certa, ti sei costruito un personaggio del quale non riesci più a liberarti, godi di interventi che puntano sul nulla o sul tenere conto di ciò che si scrive per poi alla prossima puntata sparare a raffica una miriade di parolacce che riporteranno frasi scritte dall'utente in questione. Questo senza capire che l'utente hai i cazzi suoi che cerca, non quelli tuoi, senza capire che l'utente in questione sta vivendo la sua di vita, non quella tua. E menomale direi. *Questo si che è un dato di fatto*, e se mi scassi i coglioni ti cerco tutti gli interventi in sequenza andando a parare sempre sulla stessa storia, divertirsi con una miriade di parolacce.


----------



## zanna (30 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mi tocco.
> E non per onanismo, eh.


Toccati ma che gli vuoi dire ... ha ragione! 
Senza star li a dire troppe cazzate alla fine qualcuno potrebbe pure dire c'è un tempo per ogni cosa (giustamente) ... il problema è che quando uno lo capiscie spesso è tardi ... non è una favola è la realtà.


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Gennaio 2015)

Scusate il mio cinisco razionalismo. Ma io sono così.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Toccati ma che gli vuoi dire ... ha ragione!
> Senza star li a dire troppe cazzate alla fine qualcuno potrebbe pure dire c'è un tempo per ogni cosa (giustamente) ... il problema è che quando uno lo capiscie spesso è tardi ... non è una favola è la realtà.


C'è un tempo per ogni cosa. Anche quello per essere comunque dei sani e splendidi 40/50 enni...


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un tempo per ogni cosa. Anche quello per essere comunque dei sani e splendidi 40/50 enni...


E chi lo nega! Ma vuoi forse dirmi che a 40 anni o a 45 o a 50 anni è un età consona per fare un figlio? Per mettere "su famiglia"? Forse a 40 50 anni è il momento del secondo matrimonio, del divorzio, del cambiamento di lavoro o di paese, del vedere tua figlia o figlio in odore di laurea, di vedere che tutti i progetti fatti 20 anni prima cominciano a fiorire e a pensare di consolidarli e proteggerli.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> In parte è vero! E sai perchè! Sai cosa dove è scritto! Nella riproduzione.
> Se tu fai un figlio a 40 anni avrai delle probabilità che questo figlio possa ovviamente avere problematiche genetiche, ma non è detto, ma è un fatto statisticamente assodato, per non parlare che a 40 anni ti ci voglio a stare in piedi tutta la notte ed a stare poi sveglio la mattina in ufficio per i successivi 3 anni, certo i sacrifici si fanno per i figli ci mancherebbe, ma le forze quelle vere a 40 non sono le stesse a 30. E in ultimo e non certo per importanza. Ti ci voglio te a 60 anni a stare dietro ad un ragazzetto di 20 anni dal punto di vista educativo e non solo. 60 anni sei una persona anziana, e tuo figlio ti vede come un vecchio. Non voglio fare di tutt'erba un fascio, lo so anche io che vi sono 60enni che stanno alla grande, ma sono un elitè e non certo la maggioranza. Io ho quasi 40 anni e sto da dio, ho due figli. Ma ci sono dei miei coetanei che sembrano abbiano 50 anni con tutte le problematiche fisiologiche quali, calvi, panza,problemi di stomaco, schiena, sempre dal dottore e manco c'hanno i figli. Perchè dicono che c'è tempo. Ma me cojoni.
> 
> Noi abbiamo una vita limitata, tutti i presenti in questo forum, in maniera assolutamente ineluttabile un giorno smetteranno di respirare e diventeranno freddi, nessuno escluso. Nella nostra vita ci è concesso di fare molte cose a seconda di che età si ha e come si sta in salute. Se mi volete dire che a 40 anni o oltre è un età consona per fare figli e progettare famiglie vi sputo in un occhio!
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.


Mi è venuto duro!


----------



## Homer (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E chi lo nega! Ma vuoi forse dirmi che a 40 anni o a 45 o a 50 anni è un età consona per fare un figlio? Per mettere "su famiglia"? Forse a 40 50 anni è il momento del secondo matrimonio, del divorzio, del cambiamento di lavoro o di paese, del vedere tua figlia o figlio in odore di laurea, di vedere che tutti i progetti fatti 20 anni prima cominciano a fiorire e a pensare di consolidarli e proteggerli.


Straquoto....:up:


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> In parte è vero! E sai perchè! Sai cosa dove è scritto! Nella riproduzione.
> Se tu fai un figlio a 40 anni avrai delle probabilità che questo figlio possa ovviamente avere problematiche genetiche, ma non è detto, ma è un fatto statisticamente assodato, per non parlare che a 40 anni ti ci voglio a stare in piedi tutta la notte ed a stare poi sveglio la mattina in ufficio per i successivi 3 anni, certo i sacrifici si fanno per i figli ci mancherebbe, ma le forze quelle vere a 40 non sono le stesse a 30. E in ultimo e non certo per importanza. Ti ci voglio te a 60 anni a stare dietro ad un ragazzetto di 20 anni dal punto di vista educativo e non solo. 60 anni sei una persona anziana, e tuo figlio ti vede come un vecchio. Non voglio fare di tutt'erba un fascio, lo so anche io che vi sono 60enni che stanno alla grande, ma sono un elitè e non certo la maggioranza. Io ho quasi 40 anni e sto da dio, ho due figli. Ma ci sono dei miei coetanei che sembrano abbiano 50 anni con tutte le problematiche fisiologiche quali, calvi, panza,problemi di stomaco, schiena, sempre dal dottore e manco c'hanno i figli. Perchè dicono che c'è tempo. Ma me cojoni.
> 
> Noi abbiamo una vita limitata, tutti i presenti in questo forum, in maniera assolutamente ineluttabile un giorno smetteranno di respirare e diventeranno freddi, nessuno escluso. Nella nostra vita ci è concesso di fare molte cose a seconda di che età si ha e come si sta in salute. Se mi volete dire che a 40 anni o oltre è un età consona per fare figli e progettare famiglie vi sputo in un occhio!
> ...


Vero e triste


----------



## zadig (30 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Quelli di 30 anni non li capisco neanche io, sinceramente.
> La famiglia è impegno, senza dubbio. Ma non puoi fuggirne prima ancora di costruirla!
> Stare soli fa paura, evidentemente.
> ...


Ciao!
Quelli che dicono addio e poi tornano non li capisco neanche io, sinceramente.
Il forum è un impegno, senza dubbio. Ma non puoi fuggirne prima ancora di aver pescato!
Pescare da soli fa paura, evidentemente.

PS: Parlaci dei gombloddi contro di te, argomento interessante


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E chi lo nega! Ma vuoi forse dirmi che a 40 anni o a 45 o a 50 anni è un età consona per fare un figlio? Per mettere "su famiglia"? Forse a 40 50 anni è il momento del secondo matrimonio, del divorzio, del cambiamento di lavoro o di paese, del vedere tua figlia o figlio in odore di laurea, di vedere che tutti i progetti fatti 20 anni prima cominciano a fiorire e a pensare di consolidarli e proteggerli.


Non ho detto che è l'età giusta. Dico solo che la descrizione dell'età di mezzo che hai fatto è veramente deprimente.


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è l'età giusta. Dico solo che la descrizione dell'età di mezzo che hai fatto è veramente deprimente.


Perchè la generazione fra i 30 e i 50 dove purtroppo ne faccio parte  E' deprimente!


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perchè la generazione fra i 30 e i 50 dove purtroppo ne faccio parte  E' deprimente!


Tu non lo sei. Io non credo. E conosco molte persone notevoli di quell'età. Non amo le generalizzazioni.


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perchè la generazione fra i 30 e i 50 dove purtroppo ne faccio parte  E' deprimente!


Non so i trentenni, ma quelli degli anni '60 sono figoni. Dissi.


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non so i trentenni, ma quelli degli anni '60 sono figoni. Dissi.


Come no! proprio dei fighi! Vedo dei 15enni di oggi o dei 20enni di oggi figli dei papà anni '60 da sbattare al muro e torturarli fino a che non ci sia un domani.


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Come no! proprio dei fighi! Vedo dei 15enni di oggi o dei 20enni di oggi figli dei papà anni '60 da sbattare al muro e torturarli fino a che non ci sia un domani.


E quindi?
La stessa cosa dicevano di noi alla stessa età.

Signora mia, non ci sono più le mezze stagioni e una volta qui era tutta campagna.


----------



## Eratò (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> E quindi?
> La stessa cosa dicevano di noi alla stessa età.
> 
> Signora mia, non ci sono più le mezze stagioni e una volta qui era tutta campagna.


Ehmmmmm....fata non è  una signora.È  un uomo di 110 kg(se mi ricordo bene ).Lo so,è  il nick che confonde....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perchè la generazione fra i 30 e i 50 dove purtroppo ne faccio parte  E' deprimente!


Dipende amico........se fai il pensionato con la pancia,pelato e gobbo e ovvio mai goduto e'vero.Ma se ti tieni,e sei carico di autostima puoi fare ancora tante cose.E ti diro',io non avrei mai pensato a 5. anni di correre ancora tanto,e non solo dietro alle donne.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> poi sai quali sono i peggio casi secondo me? quelli che vogliono la storiella proprio, i flirt, gli inciuci. Capisco di più la classica trombata extra rapporto (della serie "la carne è debole").


Quotissimo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ehmmmmm....fata non è  una signora.È  un uomo di 110 kg(se mi ricordo bene ).Lo so,è  il nick che confonde....


Sì, lo so, ma la frase fatta non mi suonava bene al maschile.


----------



## Eratò (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Sì, lo so, ma la frase fatta non mi suonava bene al maschile.


Ahhhh....vabbé. Hai ragione...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutti..
> 
> mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.
> 
> ...


I pirla abbondano. Questo è indubbio.
Abbondano anche persone insicure che anche se hanno un partner con il quale stanno benissimo, anzi ancor più se stanno benissimo, hanno la paura di perdere quello che hanno e cercano conferme fuori dalla coppia.
Ma ci sono anche tantissime persone serie che si impegnano nella coppia o single che sono disponibili a farlo.
Penso che sia più difficile conoscere nei luoghi apparentemente più favorevoli agli incontri, locali, pub, discoteche, palestre che in luoghi dove si va per seguire interessi e passioni quali corsi di approfondimento di hobby o lavoro, sedi di partiti, gruppi di volontariato ecc.
Benché la "fregatura" sia sempre in agguato (si sa che la Fortuna è cieca, ma la Sfiga ci vede benissimo) si avranno più probabilità ci conoscere persone predisposte all'impegno, anche nella coppia, in luoghi di impegno piuttosto che in luoghi di leggerezza e svago.


Firmato Catalano


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2015)

Quoto.


----------



## Bender (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda, io vivo a Roma e lavoro in una grande azienda, e ti assicuro che mi sono sentita dire "ah beh certo lasciarsi a 30 anni...è difficile.. proprio quando si dovrebbe iniziare un progetto familiare."
> 
> Ma chi l'ha detto? ma dove sta scritto? ma io se non trovo una persona con cui sto BENE ma bene davvero non ci penso nemmeno a sposarmi e mettere al mondo una creatura.. invece fidati, che tanti miei coetanei stanno così..


il problema è che condizionano gli altri,perchè è propio quello il momento,ho visto tante persone che si sono lasciate dopo storie durate molti anni(7/10) che poi nel giro di uno o due si sono sposate tutte in quel range di età.
e questa pressione sociale che ti fanno le amiche e conoscenti,( perchè principalmente questa cosa pesa sulle donne)
a tante persone, logora dentro, ti fa pensare perchè io no,ti fa sentire diversa dal gruppo, io ci sono stato a qualche cena e l'ho visto, prima una gara a chi sta meglio e dopo si fanno domande pesanti a chi sai stare peggio poi lo si compatisce e come colpo di grazia si offrono consigli e aiuto.
ogni tanto ci ho provato a consolarla, a fargli capire che forse quello che vedeva degli altri era solo quello che volevano fargli vedere,che i problemi c'è l'hanno tutti, che a volte basta poco per essere felici.
alla fine o ti adegui a correre anche tu per questa gara che non ha mai fine, perchè si combatte su ogni cosa e tutti i fronti. o riesci a fregartene e a fare in modo che nulla ti tocchi, e di solito se fai così con sarcasmo ti rispondono tu hai capito tutto chi sta meglio di te, be se riesci ad essere così forse è la cosa migliore.
oppure non ci vai piu a quelle cene ed eviti di incontrare quasi tutti per non essere sempre sotto esame


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> E quindi?
> La stessa cosa dicevano di noi alla stessa età.
> 
> Signora mia, non ci sono più le mezze stagioni e una volta qui era tutta campagna.


Ma col cazzo!
C'è una grande differenza! Agli estranei davo del Lei, dicevo permesso, grazie, prego, avevo paura delle persone più grandi di me. Avevo paura di dire le bugie. Terrore di mio padre. C'era EDUCAZIONE. Non frignavo e se frignavo giù colpi. Se un adulto mi riprendeva quando facevo casino occhi bassi e via pedalare, perchè lui era più grande di me ed io ero un ragazzino che faceva casino. Rispetto dei ruoli, delle persone. Vogliamo forse dire che la nostra generazione nata negli anni '70 ha qualcosa a che vedere con quella nata negli anni '90 e 00?
Già si vedeva la differenza con chi era nato negli anni '80. Si vede proprio la differenza. C'è stato uno spartiacque sociale a metà anni '90 non indifferente. Cazzo ma lo vedo solo io? E' così evidente!
Genitori che ammettono qualsiasi capriccio al proprio figlio, lo vedo ogni giorno, vedo ragazzini di 10 anni che mandano affanculo la madre, bambini di 6 anni che allegramente danno della stronza alla maestra. E i genitori? "So ragazzi impareranno dopo"


Sono un maschio alfa.Altro che signora!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutti..
> 
> mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.
> 
> ...


Sono loro che non ci mollano eh?:sonar:
Poi ce stanno due categorie de single no?

Rivolgiti a quella in cui ci sono single per scelta degli altri no?

Punto tre...
Il luna pork
ha il suo senso
se hai un quotidiano Work Park.


----------



## Vipera gentile (30 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma col cazzo!
> C'è una grande differenza! Agli estranei davo del Lei, dicevo permesso, grazie, prego, avevo paura delle persone più grandi di me. Avevo paura di dire le bugie. Terrore di mio padre. C'era EDUCAZIONE. Non frignavo e se frignavo giù colpi. Se un adulto mi riprendeva quando facevo casino occhi bassi e via pedalare, perchè lui era più grande di me ed io ero un ragazzino che faceva casino. Rispetto dei ruoli, delle persone. Vogliamo forse dire che la nostra generazione nata negli anni '70 ha qualcosa a che vedere con quella nata negli anni '90 e 00?
> Già si vedeva la differenza con chi era nato negli anni '80. Si vede proprio la differenza. C'è stato uno spartiacque sociale a metà anni '90 non indifferente. Cazzo ma lo vedo solo io? E' così evidente!
> Genitori che ammettono qualsiasi capriccio al proprio figlio, lo vedo ogni giorno, vedo ragazzini di 10 anni che mandano affanculo la madre, bambini di 6 anni che allegramente danno della stronza alla maestra. E i genitori? "So ragazzi impareranno dopo"
> ...


Me cojoni.
Pensi che i "grandi" non ci vedessero come maleducati, superficiali e teste di cavolo, esattamente come stai facendo tu ora?

Per la cronaca, esistono anche oggi parecchi teneri virgulti che danno del lei, ringraziano e chiedono persino scusa.


----------



## Nicka (30 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma io vorrei capire: ma che CA**O state insieme a fare. Posso capire dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, oppure un rapporto logorato dal tempo, i figli, i problemi economici. Ma gente di 30 anni, senza figli, senza impegno.. e già avete bisogno di "evadere" dalla gabbia? Ma stare soli e saltare di fiore in fiore, no eh?
> Boh.


Magari non è bisogno di "evadere" dalla gabbia...
Quando una persona si impegna e costruisce un rapporto con una persona è perchè evidentemente tiene a costruire qualcosa proprio con quella persona...poi nella vita può succedere qualunque cosa. E questo non significa rinnegare quello che si è costruito, non significa per forza avere problemi nè avere un rapporto logorato.
A volte si conoscono persone per cui forse vale la pena "uscire dai binari", che mi piace di più rispetto all'evadere dalla gabbia.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono gli stessi che ci provano con me e scared credo
> anzi no, magari trombamiche, no.. vogliono la fidanzatina che li fa sentire di nuovo vivi e pulsanti!


:up: non dimentichiamoci i 50enni, che hanno la moglie vecchia (loro non si guardano allo specchio... ) e quindi devono confermare che nonostante stanno con la loro coetanea, in realtà loro?loro? Ah già l'ultimo mi disse "io supero di gran lunga ogni tuo amico coetaneo, se mi provi non torni indietro..."

:unhappy:


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che ti dice così per consolarti? Più che di Roma pari di Eboli fine anni sessanta.


La sapienza 2014, novembre, lezione di economia. .. una ragazza del 94.. conoscente, parlando afferma
"Eh si i maschi sono fortunati, nn devono farsi i peli, non si siedono in bagno, e poi se parlano con le ragazze nom vengono presi per troie"  

me lo sono fatta ripetere svariate volte..non credevo alle mie orecchia :racchia:


Horny ha detto:


> a me per certi versi,
> rispetto a rapporti così....
> in cui alla fine e' come essere soli,
> meglio soli.
> ...


Ma se non si sa apprezzare lo stare soli, l'altro diviene una necessità, per cui non potrà mai esser un rapporto sano.. mio personale pensiero...


stellasole ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto ma sono d'accordo con te
> ormai per noi single la vita è brutta





disincantata ha detto:


> Perché non riuscite ad apprezzare il bello di essere liberi.





stellasole ha detto:


> perchè magari non è sempre bello





ipazia ha detto:


> se essere soli diventa attesa di non esserlo più...in effetti fa abbastanza cagare.


Ma esser single penso implichi non aver trovato la persona giusta, per cui come fa a non esser bello? 

Boh meglio liberarsi di certi soggetti, che piangere in mancanza del letto riscaldato... 


danny ha detto:


> A parte che mi viene da quotare JB in quasi ogni intervento, ma porcaccia zozza hai 32 anni.
> Praticamente una ragazzina e già prendi ad esempio quella specie umana che raccatti lungo il tuo percorso quotidiano per definire gli uomini come fossero tutti dei cazzoni.
> Cambia genere, cambia strada, cambia vita, cambia compagnia, cambia città oppure al limite cambia tu, che il mondo è decisamente più vario di quello che descrivi.
> Piangersi addosso a 32 anni quando è l'età migliore per farsi delle belle scopate, innamorarsi, girare il mondo, fare figli o anche non farli, insomma darsi da fare veramente "nun se po sentì".
> ...


Ma leggiamo due 3d diversi? 

Io non ho letto lei lamentarsi degli uomini, ma anzi afferma che non ha senso impegnarsi per fare gli "sciocchini" a giro. Ora sta bene così, non ha trovato un uomo per il quale rinunciare alla singletudine, e sta bene così. Le urtano i commenti di chi insinua che debba trovare un uomo,  come se ora riapre la caccia. Giustamente se arriva, arriva... ma a 32 anni non si piange per nulla addosso. 

Io l'ho letta molto grintosa e coerente.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2015)

A leggere alcuni post sembra che banshee sia venuta qui a dire che il mondo fa schifo, e che gli uomini non li trova... 

io leggo una ragazza di 32 anni, single da un anno, che riceve commenti che spingono all'idea di dover creare famiglia.  Lei ovviamente non avendo il partner giusto,non ci pensa proprio. I figli si fanno in due,no? 

Prima che questi commentano lei, del tipo poverina troverà un altro per accasarsi, lei avrà tutti i diritti di replicare: alt! Prima di guardare a me poverina  che sono single, guardati tu che stai in una coppia per convenienza! 

A me da certi post sembra di leggere fischi per fiaschi... Boh!


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma col cazzo!
> C'è una grande differenza! Agli estranei davo del Lei, dicevo permesso, grazie, prego, avevo paura delle persone più grandi di me. Avevo paura di dire le bugie. Terrore di mio padre. C'era EDUCAZIONE. Non frignavo e se frignavo giù colpi. Se un adulto mi riprendeva quando facevo casino occhi bassi e via pedalare, perchè lui era più grande di me ed io ero un ragazzino che faceva casino. Rispetto dei ruoli, delle persone. Vogliamo forse dire che la nostra generazione nata negli anni '70 ha qualcosa a che vedere con quella nata negli anni '90 e 00?
> Già si vedeva la differenza con chi era nato negli anni '80. Si vede proprio la differenza. C'è stato uno spartiacque sociale a metà anni '90 non indifferente. Cazzo ma lo vedo solo io? E' così evidente!
> Genitori che ammettono qualsiasi capriccio al proprio figlio, lo vedo ogni giorno, vedo ragazzini di 10 anni che mandano affanculo la madre, bambini di 6 anni che allegramente danno della stronza alla maestra. E i genitori? "So ragazzi impareranno dopo"
> ...


Che generalizzazione. Io faccio parte del 90 in giù.  Apro le porte alle signore, rispetto gli anziani, a chiunque regalo un sorriso, soprattutto se sono più grandi, ringrazio sempre, dai commessi a gente che mi fa attraversare le strisce. Se piove e gli anziani in particolare non hanno l'ombrello mi sono spesso offerta di portarli. Alle signore che conosco vado a fare la spesa se non possono.  Adoro parlare con loro e ogni adulto per me è da rispettare.  Inoltre se sono sui mezzi pubblici li faccio sedere, essendo io giovane. Mi presto  portare sacchi della spesa, e non troveresti un adulto nella vita reale che possa affermare quello che dici di me, ma non sono l'unica!!! 

L'altro giorno il mio ragazzo parcheggia l'auto, c'era un portone SENZA DIVIETO DI SOSTA, nulla. La macchina era ad 1metro e mezzo dal portone. Esce questo ineducato e ci dice " non scassatemi il cazzo e togliete questa schifosa macchina da qui che devo scaricare della roba"

beh l'educazione con gli anni il signore se l'è dimenticata??

non generalizziamo, grazie


----------



## stellasole (31 Gennaio 2015)

non per tutti non è bello non aver trovato la persona giusta
certo meglio che soli che mal accompagnati
ma meglio accompagnati bene che soli


----------



## Vipera gentile (31 Gennaio 2015)

Catalano docet


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> 1) Un classico, purtroppo. Gente (come me) che si è fatta la storia seria troppo presto... e comunque sono stato fedele per oltre 15 anni
> 
> 2) Se fossi donna ben stipendiata, preferirei un figlio da un amico che mi piace piuttosto che una storia di coppia in cui non credo...


Il punto 2 è da brivido. Esiste anche la possibilità non avendo trovato l'uomo giusto non faccio un figlio.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I pirla abbondano. Questo è indubbio.
> Abbondano anche persone insicure che anche se hanno un partner con il quale stanno benissimo, anzi ancor più se stanno benissimo, hanno la paura di perdere quello che hanno e cercano conferme fuori dalla coppia.
> Ma ci sono anche tantissime persone serie che si impegnano nella coppia o single che sono disponibili a farlo.
> *Penso che sia più difficile conoscere nei luoghi apparentemente più favorevoli agli incontri, locali, pub, discoteche, palestre che in luoghi dove si va per seguire interessi e passioni quali corsi di approfondimento di hobby o lavoro, sedi di partiti, gruppi di volontariato ecc.*
> ...


Stavo quotandoti poi ci ho ripensato, sul  neretto,  non credi sia discriminatorio? 

Posso soltanto parlare in prima persona, mio figlio va in palestra, io andavo in palestra, io andavo al corso di ballo, io amo andare in pub e discoteche, la baby sitter che ho va in palestra, ha 23 anni ed ha avuto soltanto un ragazzo con il quale si è lasciato da tempo, ora sta con un altro ragazzo conosciuto in chiesa. Le mie nipoti vanno in palestra e vanno nei pub, nelle discoteche, una non è mai stata fidanzata, l'altra ha avuto tre ragazzi, tutti e tre non conosciuti in questi luoghi.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A leggere alcuni post sembra che banshee sia venuta qui a dire che il mondo fa schifo, e che gli uomini non li trova...
> 
> io leggo una ragazza di 32 anni, single da un anno, che riceve commenti che spingono all'idea di dover creare famiglia.  Lei ovviamente non avendo il partner giusto,non ci pensa proprio. I figli si fanno in due,no?
> 
> ...


Ognuno interpreta. Io la leggo molto critica. Ma sono punti di vista...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> *A leggere alcuni post sembra che banshee sia venuta qui a dire che il mondo fa schifo, e che gli uomini non li trova... *
> 
> io leggo una ragazza di 32 anni, single da un anno, che riceve commenti che spingono all'idea di dover creare famiglia.  Lei ovviamente non avendo il partner giusto,non ci pensa proprio. I figli si fanno in due,no?
> 
> ...



 Sul neretto: Secondo me banshee sta solo scrivendo una dura realtà, non si sta lamentando secondo me, sta solo scrivendo quello che al momento gli accade o ha notato. E non è bello. 

Sulla seconda strofa: Io leggo una ragazza che ha avuto commenti a volte privi di senso, ci stanno anche questi, mica no, poi a secondo degli stati d'animo e della propria sensibilità, questi vengono incamerati in maniera diversa in ognuno di noi. riguardo i figli, il discorso è troppo lungo per potermi esprimere. 

Terza strofa: E' appunto, tra virgolette, una delle "denunce" che banshee scrive. 


Quarta strofa: :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno interpreta. Io la leggo molto critica. Ma sono punti di vista...


:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul neretto: Secondo me banshee sta solo scrivendo una dura realtà, non si sta lamentando secondo me, sta solo scrivendo quello che al momento gli accade o ha notato. E non è bello.
> 
> Sulla seconda strofa: Io leggo una ragazza che ha avuto commenti a volte privi di senso, ci stanno anche questi, mica no, poi a secondo degli stati d'animo e della propria sensibilità, questi vengono incamerati in maniera diversa in ognuno di noi. riguardo i figli, il discorso è troppo lungo per potermi esprimere.
> 
> ...


Non esistono fatti, solo interpretazioni (cit.)


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non esistono fatti, solo interpretazioni (cit.)



Ecco, anche questa da mettere in firma.


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il punto 2 è da brivido. Esiste anche la possibilità non avendo trovato l'uomo giusto non faccio un figlio.


una possibilità da considerare con attenzione.
ma l'alternativa e' necessariamente da brivido ?
non intendo figlio con amico, 
Una donna può fare l'inseminazione eterologa.
dico questo perché a 32 anni ho cominciato
a pensare al figlio, anche se non avevo il compagno giusto.
E non appena ho avuto un compagno fisso in effetti 
ci ho fatto un figlio.
come ha scritto bender.
sentivo il limite temporale.
mi sono chiesta più volte come sarebbe
andata se mi fossi riprodotta con un donatore.
il punto e' che anche io, a priori,
ritengono più favorevole per il nascituro una
situazione con due genitori.
certo questi sono figli fatti con
una grossa componente egoistica.
a 32 anni non mi mancava un compagno.
a 44 e' diverso.


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A leggere alcuni post sembra che banshee sia venuta qui a dire che il mondo fa schifo, e che gli uomini non li trova...
> 
> io leggo una ragazza di 32 anni, single da un anno, che riceve commenti che spingono all'idea di dover creare famiglia.  Lei ovviamente non avendo il partner giusto,non ci pensa proprio. I figli si fanno in due,no?
> 
> ...


anche io l'ho letta come te.
e non credo abbia nessuna voglia di perdere
tempo con gente che non fa per lei.

stare bene soli non è tipico
della nostra specie.
più star bene con se stessi,
e quindi dare meno peso a 
eventuale solitudine e essere
piu' razionali nelle scelte,
questo di certo.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutti..
> 
> mesi fa ho raccontato la mia storia, forse qualcuno si ricorderà, forse no perché non sono stata molto assidua.
> 
> ...


passati i 25 anni,dovrebbe diventare illegale definire un uomo (o una donna) ragazzo.

è in questa adolescenza eterna il problema


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> una possibilità da considerare con attenzione.
> ma l'alternativa e' necessariamente da brivido ?
> non intendo figlio con amico,
> Una donna può fare l'inseminazione eterologa.
> ...


È da brivido per me. 
Per me il desiderio di un figlio nasce dall'aver trovato il giusto compagno con cui concepirlo. Quello che so che sarà un buon padre, quello che sarà al mio fianco nel crescerlo, quello che con me e con nostro figlio diventerà la mia famiglia


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> È da brivido per me.
> Per me il desiderio di un figlio nasce dall'aver trovato il giusto compagno con cui concepirlo. Quello che so che sarà un buon padre, quello che sarà al mio fianco nel crescerlo, quello che con me e con nostro figlio diventerà la mia famiglia


Due genitori che si amano
e hanno un rapporto equilibrato
sono l'ideale.
il mulino bianco, 
un po' ,
senza scherzare,
in giro, tra le coppie 
sposate con figli anche
piccoli 0-10, quarantenni,
 non lo
vedo molto.
pero' non è detto che
e cosa i figli percepiscano.
Se tu ce l'hai, sei stata capace.
di certo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Due genitori che si amano
> e hanno un rapporto equilibrato
> sono l'ideale.
> il mulino bianco,
> ...


Parlo di partenza, poi nella vita può succedere di tutto
Ma almeno partire con il piede giusto
Tornassi indietro nonostante tutto so che almeno ho fatto i miei figli con l'uomo giusto.
L'idea di volere un figlio prima di essere in una coppia che ha buone basi e possibilitá non mi sarebbe mai venuta


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo di partenza, poi nella vita può succedere di tutto
> Ma almeno partire con il piede giusto
> Tornassi indietro nonostante tutto so che almeno ho fatto i miei figli con l'uomo giusto.
> L'idea di volere un figlio prima di essere in una coppia che ha buone basi e possibilitá non mi sarebbe mai venuta


se fossi arrivata tipi a 35 anni 
senza figli e senza un compagno,
forse ti saresti posta il problema.
o magari anche no.
in genere la gente vedo che se lo pone.
A causa di condizionamento sociale,
ma non solo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perchè la generazione fra i 30 e i 50 dove purtroppo ne faccio parte  E' deprimente!


ah Fata... e vedi d'andartene ner paese dei balocchi, vai.
Deprimente a sssssocrate.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il punto 2 è da brivido. Esiste anche la possibilità non avendo trovato l'uomo giusto non faccio un figlio.


Intendevo "se proprio volessi un figlio"... di madri single ce ne sono a iosa...


----------



## ipazia (1 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma esser single penso implichi non aver trovato la persona giusta, per cui come fa a non esser bello?


Se essere single è un qualcosa di percepito come subito. Innanzitutto. Non è piacevole.

E se quell'implicito diventa un esplicito modo e motivo di passare il proprio tempo ad utilizzare le proprie energie per ricercare questa persona giusta, dev'essere orribile. 

Passare il proprio tempo in attesa. Anzichè viverlo ed utilizzarlo per se stessi.
Scrutando l'orizzonte in cerca di qualcuno che lo renderà più giusto. E' un'idea spaventosa per me. 


Ma cosa significa persona giusta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se essere single è un qualcosa di percepito come subito. Innanzitutto. Non è piacevole.
> 
> E se quell'implicito diventa un esplicito modo e motivo di passare il proprio tempo ad utilizzare le proprie energie per ricercare questa persona giusta, dev'essere orribile.
> 
> ...


Ricerca che diventa immediatamente insensata, peraltro.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se essere single è un qualcosa di percepito come subito. Innanzitutto. Non è piacevole.
> 
> E se quell'implicito diventa un esplicito modo e motivo di passare il proprio tempo ad utilizzare le proprie energie per ricercare questa persona giusta, dev'essere orribile.
> 
> ...


Quella con cui desideri dividere la tua vita. Quella che immagini al tuo fianco per il futuro. Quella con cui costruire qualcosa insieme. 
Non saprei come altro definirla


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella con cui desideri dividere la tua vita. Quella che immagini al tuo fianco per il futuro. Quella con cui costruire qualcosa insieme.
> Non saprei come altro definirla


Ma prima la devi incontrare per sapere queste cose: Credo che sia partire dai desiderata per arrivare alla persona che sia un errore fatale.
Non so spiegarmi meglio: incontro un uomo e questo mi ispira delle cose, mi fa desiderare realizzare cose con lui.
Partire dal desiderio di realizzare cose per cercare un uomo con cui realizzarle è quanto più lontano dalla mia idea di amore.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma prima la devi incontrare per sapere queste cose: Credo che sia partire dai desiderata per arrivare alla persona che sia un errore fatale.
> Non so spiegarmi meglio: incontro un uomo e questo mi ispira delle cose, mi fa desiderare realizzare cose con lui.
> Partire dal desiderio di realizzare cose per cercare un uomo con cui realizzarle è quanto più lontano dalla mia idea di amore.


Certo condivifo.
L'idea di cercarlo non piace nemmeno a me


----------



## ipazia (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ricerca che diventa immediatamente insensata, peraltro.


Già. 

E anche delegante, fra l'altro. 

Ed è una delle porte alla dipendenza. Fra l'altro. Secondo me.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> E anche delegante, fra l'altro.
> 
> Ed è una delle porte alla dipendenza. Fra l'altro. Secondo me.


Hai ragione


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> E anche delegante, fra l'altro.
> 
> Ed è una delle porte alla dipendenza. Fra l'altro. Secondo me.


Tra l'altro è una ammissione di incompiutezza.
Sono molto concorde sulla dipendenza, ho visto una situazione simile.


----------



## ipazia (1 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella con cui desideri dividere la tua vita. Quella che *immagini* al tuo fianco per il futuro. Quella con cui costruire qualcosa insieme.
> Non saprei come altro definirla


Eh..ma immaginare..è una trappola. 

Io penso che immaginare costruisca dentro le basi per sicuri disastri. Confonde lo sguardo. Sulla realtà. E tende secondo me a far disordine fra desideri e bisogni. 

Non incontrerò mai chi immagino. E spesso e volentieri l'immaginato diventa talmente desiderato, una mancanza talmente forte, da mettersi a proiettarlo sulla realtà e sull'altro. 
E quando succede sta cosa, e succede spesso e volentieri, è un casino. Diventa una gabbia. 

Il futuro...fra l'altro..non esiste in realtà. Salvo essere dotati di poteri di preveggenza. Il futuro è un contenitore di desideri. Fondamentalmente. E di paure che vengono dal passato. (perchè essendo inconoscibile il futuro, si tende a metterci dentro solo quello che si conosce già. )

E' nel presente, secondo me, che si crea. Il futuro è conseguenza. Non esiste, se non come idea. 

Per quello chiedevo....della persona giusta. Faccio fatica a pensare ad una persona giusta io.

Mi sembra tanto una proiezione. 
Del proprio sè.

Sono più orientata a pensare che più conosco me, e i miei bisogni, più divento abile a riconoscere con chi soddisfarli. In modo soddisfacente per entrambi.

Ma è un pensiero in fieri...(istintivamente "persona giusta" mi fa scattare "principe azzurro" e...:bleah::miiiii::bleah


----------



## ipazia (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma prima la devi incontrare per sapere queste cose: Credo che sia partire dai desiderata per arrivare alla persona che sia un errore fatale.
> Non so spiegarmi meglio: incontro un uomo e questo mi ispira delle cose, mi fa desiderare realizzare cose con lui.
> Partire dal desiderio di realizzare cose per cercare un uomo con cui realizzarle è quanto più lontano dalla mia idea di amore.


Usti!!! avevi già scritto tu!!



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tra l'altro è una ammissione di incompiutezza.
> Sono molto concorde sulla dipendenza, ho visto una situazione simile.


Sì. Incompiutezza. E anche resa di sè. 

Mi va venire in mente un arrendersi, ma non allo stare bene. 
Mi fa venire in mente un arrendersi al non poterci fare niente se non con un'ancora di salvataggio. 

Anche io. E' la dinamica di fondo della dipendenza. Delego a qualcosa/qualcuno di esterno a il mio stare bene. O il mio stare male.


----------



## ipazia (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione


ciao!


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma prima la devi incontrare per sapere queste cose: Credo che sia partire dai desiderata per arrivare alla persona che sia un errore fatale.
> Non so spiegarmi meglio: incontro un uomo e questo mi ispira delle cose, mi fa desiderare realizzare cose con lui.
> Partire dal desiderio di realizzare cose per cercare un uomo con cui realizzarle è quanto più lontano dalla mia idea di amore.


Mi hai fatto venire in mente la me stessa di 12 anni.
"Questo sarà l'anno del mio primo bacio, a 15 anni troverò un fidanzatino, staremo insieme innamorati e dopo un annetto ci sarà la nostra fantastica prima volta, piena di romanticherie. A 18 anni ci fidanzeremo in casa, a 23 anni, dopo la laurea, ci sposeremo in chiesa e a 25 anni avrò il mio primo figlio..."
Avevo fatto un programma niente male.
Inutile dire che a 15 anni avevo già capito quanto le favole non esistessero.
Inutile anche dire che delle cose che speravo per me a 12 anni non se ne è avverata manco mezza! 
E ho capito che sono proprio le persone che incontri strada facendo che ti fanno venire la voglia delle cose, ma partire con l'idea di fare una cosa e cercare qualcuno è quanto di più sbagliato si possa fare!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh..ma immaginare..è una trappola.
> 
> Io penso che immaginare costruisca dentro le basi per sicuri disastri. Confonde lo sguardo. Sulla realtà. E tende secondo me a far disordine fra desideri e bisogni.
> 
> ...


Non credo al principe azzurro ma non potrei non pensare a un futuro cercando di capire soprattutto se decido di mettere al mondo dei figli. Cerco di proiettarmi in un domani e capire per esempio se l'uomo che mi rende felice oggi può farlo anche in futuro e può essere quello che desidero diventi il padre dei miei figli.
Non faccio qyeste proiezioni nello scierglielo o nel cercarlo. Le faccio vivendp con lui il presente.


----------



## feather (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ricerca che diventa immediatamente insensata, peraltro.


È quello che fa la stragrandissima maggioranza delle donne...


----------



## feather (2 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non incontrerò mai chi immagino. E spesso e volentieri l'immaginato diventa talmente desiderato, una mancanza talmente forte, da mettersi a proiettarlo sulla realtà e sull'altro.


Mi hai fatto venire in mente uno che conosco....

C'è da dire che sono i desideri a muovere l'uomo, sempre. Se non hai desideri non hai la spinta per fare nulla. E desiderare ti porta a progettare o, se preferisci, immaginare.
Anche tu desideri qualcuno con cui soddisfare i tuoi bisogni. Tanto come chi cerca il tizio per soddisfare il suo bisogno di compagnia. 
Poi possiamo discutere sulla qualità, la maturità, di questi bisogni e desideri. Ma in natura sono la stessa cosa.
E se desideri immagini. Immagini come ti piacerebbe questi bisogni vengano soddisfatti... No?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao!


Ciao :bacio:Qui mancano i tuoi post


----------



## lolapal (2 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente uno che conosco....
> 
> C'è da dire che sono i desideri a muovere l'uomo, sempre. Se non hai desideri non hai la spinta per fare nulla. E desiderare ti porta a progettare o, se preferisci, immaginare.
> Anche tu desideri qualcuno con cui soddisfare i tuoi bisogni. Tanto come chi cerca il tizio per soddisfare il suo bisogno di compagnia.
> ...


Desiderare crea aspettative e le aspettative vengono deluse la maggior parte delle volte. Quindi meglio di no, bisognerebbe riucire a vivere il presente, nel presente. E' alto il rischio di "modificare mentalmente" la persona che hai incontrato per allinearla a questi desideri, poi quando non potrai più negare la realtà ti arriva un treno in faccia, soprattutto perché ti rendi conto che quella persona è sempre stata così... meglio la realtà subito, così com'è, in quel momento, almeno, vivendolo, hai tutti gli elementi che ti servono per capire e decidere se una situazione ti sta bene oppure no, perché immaginare non è vivere: io desidero di buttarmi col paracadute perché immagino che le sensazioni che proverei sarebbero meravigliose, ma se non lo faccio sul serio, nella realtà, non lo saprò mai veramente...


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> A parte che mi viene da quotare JB in quasi ogni intervento, ma porcaccia zozza hai 32 anni.
> Praticamente una ragazzina e già prendi ad esempio quella specie umana che raccatti lungo il tuo percorso quotidiano per definire gli uomini come fossero tutti dei cazzoni.
> Cambia genere, cambia strada, cambia vita, cambia compagnia, cambia città oppure al limite cambia tu, che il mondo è decisamente più vario di quello che descrivi.
> Piangersi addosso a 32 anni quando è l'età migliore per farsi delle belle scopate, innamorarsi, girare il mondo, fare figli o anche non farli, insomma darsi da fare veramente "nun se po sentì".
> ...


guarda che non me sto a piange addosso.

ho voluto aprire un 3d per commentare comportamenti altrui e ho scritto almeno 3 volte CHE PURE LE DONNE LO FANNO MA IO NON CE TROMBO QUINDI NUN LO POSSO SAPE'.


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

*AL MOMENTO*

allora non voglio sposarmi.

non voglio figli.

non sto cercando marito.

sono tornata single dopo anni e mi sono semplicemente stupita della volatilità dei rapporti intorno a me.


----------



## rewindmee (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora non voglio sposarmi.
> 
> non voglio figli.
> 
> ...


1) Fai bene. Ma convivere neanche? 
2) In assoluto o per ora?
3) Ah, quindi neanche convivere (ammesso che "marito" sia "compagno di vita almeno momentaneo")
4) I volatili sono stupefacenti :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> È quello che fa la stragrandissima maggioranza delle donne...


anche qualche uomo, mon amì. 



.... o no?:singleeye:


----------



## feather (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche qualche uomo, mon amì.
> 
> 
> 
> .... o no?:singleeye:


Ho citato le donne perché erano l'oggetto della frase, ma non ne faccio un fatto di genere. A pari merito sia uomini che donne.
Forse le donne un po' di più perché hanno una pressione sociale maggiore su questo punto.


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> 1) Fai bene. Ma convivere neanche?
> 2) In assoluto o per ora?
> 3) Ah, quindi neanche convivere (ammesso che "marito" sia "compagno di vita almeno momentaneo")
> 4) I volatili sono stupefacenti :rotfl:


Rew, ovviamente al momento! ho avuto una storia lunga, una convivenza finita male, solo all'idea di una nuova convivenza mi sento male.

Intrattengo relazioni leggere e non sono pronta ai legami. Ovviamente intrattengo relazioni con persone non impegnate 

Il mio 3d come ho specificato credo boh 10 volte? non è per dire "ommioddio come devo fare capitano tutte a me" , capitano anche cose normali e le vivo normalmente, ero qui per commentare ciò che non reputo molto normale.

Poi magari domani mi innamoro follemente e tra 6 mesi me sposo, ma non lo posso prevede, non sono Otelma


----------



## Lorella (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "fantastico" era un sarcasmo. Non lo è manco per niente


ma infatti! gente insoddisfatta, alla perenne ricerca di un qualcosa che non sanno nemmeno loro cos'è e se li appagherà....come dice il buon Renato (Zero), tutti vogliono tutto....per poi accorgersi che è niente


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> ma infatti! gente insoddisfatta, alla perenne ricerca di un qualcosa che non sanno nemmeno loro cos'è e se li appagherà....come dice il buon Renato (Zero), tutti vogliono tutto....per poi accorgersi che è niente


eh esatto, era per questo che ho aperto il 3d, non per chiedere aiuto su "come trovare uno normale", quelli normali ci esco normalmente :carneval: e non c'è "materia di discussione"..


----------



## Lorella (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh esatto, era per questo che ho aperto il 3d, non per chiedere aiuto su "come trovare uno normale", quelli normali ci esco normalmente :carneval: e non c'è "materia di discussione"..


:up:


----------



## danny (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Rew, ovviamente al momento! ho avuto una storia lunga, una convivenza finita male, solo all'idea di una nuova convivenza mi sento male.
> 
> *Intrattengo relazioni leggere* e non sono pronta ai legami. Ovviamente intrattengo relazioni con persone non impegnate
> 
> ...



Perché?
Se tu intrattieni relazioni leggere perché altri non dovrebbero farlo?
La superficialità dei rapporti esula dallo stato di single, impegnato, fidanzato, sposato.
E' nella natura di non poche persone.
Non comprendo la tua sorpresa.

Cosa c'è di non normale nei comportamenti che hai descritto?


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Se tu intrattieni relazioni leggere perché altri non dovrebbero farlo?
> La superficialità dei rapporti esula dallo stato di single, impegnato, fidanzato, sposato.
> E' nella natura di non poche persone.
> ...


boh non lo so, magari che sei hai 30 anni e convivi da poco non mi pare normale che cerchi già altrove.

oppure che con il matrimonio già deciso, non mi pare normale cercare di trombarsi l "amica" tornata single.

oppure, ancora, che se non hai figli e/o vincoli economici e ti sei stufato del tuo rapporto, continui a mantenerlo andando a cercare altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> boh non lo so, magari che sei hai 30 anni e convivi da poco non mi pare normale che cerchi già altrove.
> 
> oppure che con il matrimonio già deciso, non mi pare normale cercare di trombarsi l "amica" tornata single.
> 
> oppure, ancora, che se non hai figli e/o vincoli economici e ti sei stufato del tuo rapporto, continui a mantenerlo andando a cercare altro.


Può essere che tu libera trentenne non riesca a trovare qualcuno libero a sua volta? Mica sono così rari.


----------



## danny (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> boh non lo so, magari che sei hai 30 anni e convivi da poco non mi pare normale che cerchi già altrove.
> 
> oppure che con il matrimonio già deciso, non mi pare normale cercare di trombarsi l "amica" tornata single.
> 
> oppure, ancora, che se non hai figli e/o vincoli economici e ti sei stufato del tuo rapporto, continui a mantenerlo andando a cercare altro.



Sono comportamenti riprovevoli dal punto di vista etico, ma tutto sommato frequenti, per cui non li considererei anormali, piuttosto un po' da stronzi.


----------



## rewindmee (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Intrattengo relazioni leggere e non sono pronta ai legami. Ovviamente intrattengo relazioni con persone non impegnate


Perchè ovviamente?
Se non sei pronta a legami, e lo dici tu, che ne sai che una persona impegnata non possa essere quella giusta in questa fase? Proprio perchè saresti sicura di non correre rischi di legami...


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Può essere che tu libera trentenne non riesca a trovare qualcuno libero a sua volta? Mica sono così rari.


trovati.

ma non apro post per parlare di cose normali e che vanno bene...

mi volevo confrontare sullo strano.


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sono comportamenti riprovevoli dal punto di vista etico, ma tutto sommato frequenti, per cui non li considererei anormali, piuttosto un po' da stronzi.


hai ragione, non si può categorizzare il "normale" o "anormale".

il motivo di "discussione" nasce dal fatto che mi chiedo come cazzo fai a impegnarti nella costruzione di un futuro con qualcuno se già non ti è sufficiente.

era questo il topic.. a mio avviso è più comprensibile (anche se non giustificabile) un tradimento che avviene per sentimenti scemati, o consumati, piuttosto che uno che viene a tutti i costi cercato nel corso di una storia fresca. Da giovani. E senza vincoli..


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Perchè ovviamente?
> Se non sei pronta a legami, e lo dici tu, che ne sai che una persona impegnata non possa essere quella giusta in questa fase? Proprio perchè saresti sicura di non correre rischi di legami...


non voglio impicci. Può capitare l'avventura fine a se stessa con qualcuno di impegnato.

Ma il convivente/sposato/fidanzato che cerca l' "altra fidanzatina", il flirt di millemila messaggi me dispiace, è pericoloso.


----------



## rewindmee (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non voglio impicci. Può capitare l'avventura fine a se stessa con qualcuno di impegnato.
> 
> Ma il convivente/sposato/fidanzato che cerca l' "altra fidanzatina", il flirt di millemila messaggi me dispiace, è pericoloso.


Basta selezionarlo finchè è ancora solo amico


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> trovati.
> 
> ma non apro post per parlare di cose normali e che vanno bene...
> 
> mi volevo confrontare sullo strano.


Ma non è "strano".


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è "strano".


è il consueto dici?

ti ripeto, sarò io.. per me tutto questo era consueto e all'ordine del giorno a 20 anni , 25, quando si "giocava".. ma a più di 30, a 40, quando si parla di mutui, matrimoni e ragazzini boh..


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è il consueto dici?
> 
> ti ripeto, sarò io.. per me tutto questo era consueto e all'ordine del giorno a 20 anni , 25, quando si "giocava".. ma a più di 30, a 40, quando si parla di mutui, matrimoni e ragazzini boh..


Guarda che casomai è il contrario. Più vai avanti con gli anni e più puttanai trovi.


----------



## feather (3 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma il convivente/sposato/fidanzato che cerca l' "altra fidanzatina", il flirt di millemila messaggi me dispiace, è pericoloso.


E cosa cerca lo sposato nel flirt dai millemila messaggini?
Non lo ho mai capito di preciso.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E cosa cerca lo sposato nel flirt dai millemila messaggini?
> Non lo ho mai capito di preciso.


sicurezze.


----------



## Diletta (3 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è il consueto dici?
> 
> ti ripeto, sarò io.. per me tutto questo era consueto e all'ordine del giorno a 20 anni , 25, quando si "giocava".. ma a più di 30, a 40, quando si parla di* mutui, matrimoni e ragazzini *boh..



...è proprio per questo che vogliono tornare a "giocare", ma non con i propri figli!


----------



## Vipera gentile (3 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è il consueto dici?
> 
> ti ripeto, sarò io.. per me tutto questo era consueto e all'ordine del giorno a 20 anni , 25, quando si "giocava".. ma a più di 30, a 40, quando si parla di mutui, matrimoni e ragazzini boh..


Aspetta di arrivare oltre ai 40. Scoprirai mondi inesplorati di rimbambimento, nell'accezione originale del termine.


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Aspetta di arrivare oltre ai 40. Scoprirai mondi inesplorati di rimbambimento, nell'accezione originale del termine.


aspetta.. posso capire (non giustificare) situazioni di amori consumati, stantii e troppe responsabilità per cui hai voglia di evadere e rimbambimenti annessi.. ma la mia perplessità nasce sui miei coetanei che non hanno vincoli forti come matrimonio o figli eppure già vanno a sfarfallare come se sopportassero il peso di chissà che storie consunte. Ma perché?


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta.. posso capire (non giustificare) situazioni di amori consumati, stantii e troppe responsabilità per cui hai voglia di evadere e rimbambimenti annessi.. ma la mia perplessità nasce sui miei coetanei che non hanno vincoli forti come matrimonio o figli eppure già vanno a sfarfallare come se sopportassero il peso di chissà che storie consunte. Ma perché?


Quelli non si capisce proprio... noia?


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quelli non si capisce proprio... noia?


eh andiamo bene, noia ancora prima di avere il tempo di "annoiarsi"..


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh andiamo bene, noia ancora prima di avere il tempo di "annoiarsi"..


Pensa che gente... poi che faranno, si spareranno? :carneval:


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Pensa che gente... poi che faranno, si spareranno? :carneval:


metteranno le corna alla moglie, direi.
ma tu non ne sai niente, no?


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> metteranno le corna alla moglie, direi.
> ma tu non ne sai niente, no?


Solo fino a giugno (poi farò il bravo)


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Solo fino a giugno



che carino l'occhiolino, proprio.
che bello, da giugno ricominci a cornificare tua moglie.   :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> che carino l'occhiolino, proprio.
> che bello, da giugno ricominci a cornificare tua moglie.   :carneval:


Io ho capito il contrario. Che a giugno la trombamica smette


----------



## feather (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sicurezze.


Cerchi sicurezze mettendo a repentaglio un matrimonio e anni di "progetto" famigliare?? 
Mi pare l'esatto contrario della ricerca di sicurezze...


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io ho capito il contrario. Che a giugno la trombamica smette


comunque sia.
non capisco molto il senso di tutti questi ammiccamenti e di questo compiacimento e mi dà un po' sui nervi.
limite mio, sicuramente.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cerchi sicurezze mettendo a repentaglio un matrimonio e anni di "progetto" famigliare??
> Mi pare l'esatto contrario della ricerca di sicurezze...


sicurezze personali, sulla propria capacità di attrarre qualcun'altro.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> che carino l'occhiolino, proprio.
> che bello, da giugno ricominci a cornificare tua moglie.   :carneval:


No, a giugno smetto


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> comunque sia.
> non capisco molto il senso di tutti questi ammiccamenti e di questo compiacimento e mi dà un po' sui nervi.
> limite mio, sicuramente.


Se non metti le emoticon sei troppo serio, se le metti sei compiaciuto e ammiccante...


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se non metti le emoticon sei troppo serio, se le metti sei compiaciuto e ammiccante...


Si. È un arte.


----------



## feather (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sicurezze personali, sulla propria capacità di attrarre qualcun'altro.


Ma che te ne frega della tua capacità di attrarre che sei sposato e non hai (verosimilmente) bisogno di attrarre più nessuno?


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se non metti le emoticon sei troppo serio, se le metti sei compiaciuto e ammiccante...


io ti trovo sempre ammiccante e compiaciuto e proprio mai serio.
cosa sgrani gli occhi a sentire che ci sono trentenni che cornificano il partner, che non li capisci, e chissà cosa gli gira nella testa.
ma dai, raccontasti pure di una tua amante in procinto di sposarsi,mi pare.
fammi il piacere.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma che te ne frega della tua capacità di attrarre che sei sposato e non hai (verosimilmente) bisogno di attrarre più nessuno?


semplicemente, per molti le cose non coincidono.
cioè c'è una spinta a volersi "sistemare" e sposare con la fidanzata o il fidanzato da tot anni, ma contemporaneamente la volontà di mettere alla prova la propria capacità di sedurre,interessare, le persone intorno a te.
la mia ovviamente è un'ipotesi sulla base di alcune persone che ho incontrato ma non di prima mano, poiché non ho avuto fidanzamenti lunghi.


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> semplicemente, per molti le cose non coincidono.
> cioè c'è una spinta a volersi "sistemare" e sposare con la fidanzata o il fidanzato da tot anni, ma contemporaneamente la volontà di mettere alla prova la propria capacità di sedurre,interessare, le persone intorno a te.
> la mia ovviamente è un'ipotesi sulla base di alcune persone che ho incontrato ma non di prima mano, poiché non ho avuto fidanzamenti lunghi.


la tua ipotesi mi sembra molto plausibile.. 

:up:


----------



## feather (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> semplicemente, per molti le cose non coincidono.
> cioè c'è una spinta a volersi "sistemare" e sposare con la fidanzata o il fidanzato da tot anni, ma contemporaneamente la volontà di mettere alla prova la propria capacità di sedurre,interessare, le persone intorno a te.


Comincio forse a capire. Ma allora il tizio in questione si è "sistemato", ma che ami la sua compagna non riesco a crederlo..
 Come fai a condividere tutto te stesso con una compagna mentre fai i flirt alle sue spalle?


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io ti trovo sempre ammiccante e compiaciuto e proprio mai serio.
> cosa sgrani gli occhi a sentire che ci sono trentenni che cornificano il partner, che non li capisci, e chissà cosa gli gira nella testa.
> ma dai, raccontasti pure di una tua amante in procinto di sposarsi,mi pare.
> fammi il piacere.


Io fino ai 40 ero fedelissimo, a 30 ero appena diventato papà... quindi ho ben donde di strabuzzare di fronte a questi qui...

PS Amica con benefits, mai avuto amanti...


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Comincio forse a capire. Ma allora il tizio in questione si è "sistemato", ma che ami la sua compagna non riesco a crederlo..
> Come fai a condividere tutto te stesso con una compagna mentre fai i flirt alle sue spalle?


non ti so dare una risposta sull'amore che possono provare gli altri.
certo è che ci sono molti matrimoni che personalmente definirei privi di amore, ma se vanno avanti la mia opinione non ha importanza no?
l'amore è un concetto soggettivo.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Io fino ai 40 ero fedelissimo, a 30 ero appena diventato papà... quindi ho ben donde di strabuzzare di fronte a questi qui...
> 
> PS Amica con benefits, mai avuto amanti...


l'amica con benefits è un'amante, come la vuoi chiamare la vuoi chiamare andavi a letto con questa tipa, che era appunto ancora libera da qualsivoglia vincolo. veniva a letto con te ma voleva sposarsi.
non giudico nessuno, ma non capisco perché fare lo scemo di guerra.
sai come funzionano certe cose.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'amica con benefits è un'amante, come la vuoi chiamare la vuoi chiamare andavi a letto con questa tipa, che era appunto ancora libera da qualsivoglia vincolo. veniva a letto con te ma voleva sposarsi.
> non giudico nessuno, ma non capisco perché fare lo scemo di guerra.
> sai come funzionano certe cose.


Amante è quella fissa, che a mio avviso è un'assurdità.
Oppure una che ti scopi e basta, mentre io invece ci parlo quasi più che scoparci...


----------



## feather (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ti so dare una risposta sull'amore che possono provare gli altri.
> certo è che ci sono molti matrimoni che personalmente definirei privi di amore, ma se vanno avanti la mia opinione non ha importanza no?
> l'amore è un concetto soggettivo.


Quindi uno o una che ti dice ti amo può voler dire qualsiasi cosa. Da "sistemiamoci e accendiamo un mutuo ma poi mi faccio i cazzi miei" a "voglio una relazione di intesa profonda con te" 
...?


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi uno o una che ti dice ti amo può voler dire qualsiasi cosa. Da "sistemiamoci e accendiamo un mutuo ma poi mi faccio i cazzi miei" a "voglio una relazione di intesa profonda con te"
> ...?


non ti so dire, sicuramente inganneranno i partner e cose così.
non capisco però lo stupore generale, soprattutto da parte di chi ha anche avuto relazioni, ah no scusa, amiche che facevano più o meno la stessa cosa.
se ne sentono centomila, i tradimenti ci sono anche tra persone fidanzate e basta.
sta cosa del mutuo poi, boh, ci sono anche persone che hanno case proprie, comprate dalle proprie famiglie, che "aspettano" solo che tizio o caia si sposino per essere abitate.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ti so dire, sicuramente inganneranno i partner e cose così.
> non capisco però lo stupore generale, soprattutto da parte di chi ha anche avuto relazioni, ah no scusa, amiche che facevano più o meno la stessa cosa.


Guarda che la tipa mica si scopa solo me... è un problema suo. Se fosse solo con me, avresti ragione 
Quindi non mi stupisce. Molte hanno il partner ufficiale ma poi razzolano male...
Il discorso iniziale, che evidentemente ti sei persa, riguarda quelle che "ormai è ora che ti sposi". E conosco pure quelle, ne ho tra le amiche...


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Guarda che la tipa mica si scopa solo me... è un problema suo. Se fosse solo con me, avresti ragione
> Quindi non mi stupisce. Molte hanno il partner ufficiale ma poi razzolano male...
> Il discorso iniziale, che evidentemente ti sei persa, riguarda quelle che "ormai è ora che ti sposi". E conosco pure quelle, ne ho tra le amiche...


e allora sai tutto, cosa non capisci? capisci eccome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh andiamo bene, noia ancora prima di avere il tempo di "annoiarsi"..


la noia è figlia della povertà di spirito, non dell'età.


----------



## Diletta (4 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi uno o una che ti dice ti amo può voler dire qualsiasi cosa. Da "sistemiamoci e accendiamo un mutuo ma poi mi faccio i cazzi miei" a "voglio una relazione di intesa profonda con te"
> ...?


Sì, può voler dire qualsiasi cosa...
Se è riuscito a fare quello che ha fatto il mio fidanzato, ora marito, lo possono fare proprio tutti, credimi! 
La devozione che ha sempre avuto per me stona profondamente con quello che ha combinato...anzi, è un esempio lampante di ossimoro!!


----------



## Trinità (18 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> La società dell'effimero.  Del mordi e fuggi.
> 
> complici fb e Chat e Meeting vari  che fanno incontrare persone che in tempi passati non avresti più ne sentito ne rivisto.
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahahahahaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Uhlalá (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che casomai è il contrario. Più vai avanti con gli anni e più puttanai trovi.


Triste ma vero


----------



## Lorella (19 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Triste ma vero


eh già...anche perchè con il passare del tempo, i galletti e le gallinelle, sentono che non hanno più tantissime chances a disposizione....sai com'è il calo ormonale. La magra illusione dell'eterna gioventù....i peter pan all'assalto


----------

